# KAEI TAP-1 Portable Hybrid  Balance Headphone Amp



## chaotic_angel (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing appears on the search,  KAEI TAP-1 (TAP1) hybrid balance headphone amp tubes and 2x Muses02, also available in PSU mode. Chi-Fi

*Picture CTOU*

http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2224577


----------



## chaotic_angel

Any international users have used it?


----------



## WoodyLuvr

chaotic_angel said:


> Nothing appears on the search,  KAEI TAP-1 (TAP1) hybrid balance headphone amp tubes and 2x Muses02, also available in PSU mode. Chi-Fi
> 
> *Picture CTOU*
> 
> http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2224577


Now available at the *KAEI store* on Taobao.


----------



## chaotic_angel

So I pulled the trigger and put a smile on my face. OOTB the high is harsh as hell.

Been on for several hours and the harsh fades away. The tonality definitely around warm type, smooth high at solid state(2x muses02), tube is even warmer tonality. Powerful indeed. Tin P1 is full driven at 11 o'clock at battery and 4.4 bal mode.
The PSU does adds juice and somehow quieter environment. 
Happy day


----------



## ball0n

Only 3.5/4.4 input?


----------



## chaotic_angel

ball0n said:


> Only 3.5/4.4 input?


yes


----------



## Barndoor

Looks like there could be a good saving on this in the upcoming Ali sale
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002718349125.html


----------



## chaotic_angel

Barndoor said:


> Looks like there could be a good saving on this in the upcoming Ali sale
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002718349125.html


look fwd for your impression


----------



## fokta

OTB, what you get ? can you elaborate...


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> So I pulled the trigger and put a smile on my face. OOTB the high is harsh as hell.
> 
> Been on for several hours and the harsh fades away. The tonality definitely around warm type, smooth high at solid state(2x muses02), tube is even warmer tonality. Powerful indeed. Tin P1 is full driven at 11 o'clock at battery and 4.4 bal mode.
> The PSU does adds juice and somehow quieter environment.
> Happy day


Just pull the trigger on the amp without LPS on Aliexpress Summer Sales, will consider custom 230V LPS later. Also ordered Oracle ll opamps to roll in it as well .

So far have you rolled any opamps?


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Just pull the trigger on the amp without LPS on Aliexpress Summer Sales, will consider custom 230V LPS later. Also ordered Oracle ll opamps to roll in it as well .
> 
> So far have you rolled any opamps?


not yet, I am happy with house sound as for now.


----------



## chaotic_angel

fokta said:


> OTB, what you get ? can you elaborate...


omg, headache, asking again, asking again hahahahaha


----------



## fokta

chaotic_angel said:


> omg, headache, asking again, asking again hahahahaha


Because its free... lol...


----------



## Levanter

Wow it's like 50% off now, wish there were more reviews though. This looks interesting and for the current sale price looks more tempting than the normal MSRP


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Wow it's like 50% off now, wish there were more reviews though. This looks interesting and for the current sale price looks more tempting than the normal MSRP


You can googe translate on Tabao's customer feedbacks.

https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/de...fgOTlKRw/BskwVSk6Xf4qfQDXk5aHifGDWcN5bXXq9+8=


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> You can googe translate on Tabao's customer feedbacks.
> 
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/de...fgOTlKRw/BskwVSk6Xf4qfQDXk5aHifGDWcN5bXXq9+8=



Thanks, btw do you know what are the air bag at the tube section part for? And what tubes do they use?


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Thanks, btw do you know what are the air bag at the tube section part for? And what tubes do they use?


Not sure, just hope the air bag can withstand the heats!😁


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Not sure, just hope the air bag can withstand the heats!😁



I'm more worried that the plastic air bag would melt under the heat!


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> I'm more worried that the plastic air bag would melt under the heat!


Ok, its using American Raytheon subminiature tubes. I googled about airbag protection for vacuum triode, could not find any. Anyway if you smell something fishy while playing, you will know😁🤣


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Ok, its using American Raytheon subminiature tubes. I googled about airbag protection for vacuum triode, could not find any. Anyway if you smell something fishy while playing, you will know😁🤣



lol well i'll have another 2-3 more days before the sales end to decide if i'll jump or not. I doubt you'll receive yours before then to share your impressions


----------



## chaotic_angel

the "airbag" my assumption is to reduce the "ZIIIINNNGGG" sound came from the American Raytheon subminiature tubes when there is shock, tho the "Ziing" sound still there but as much as the Little Bear BX series.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Under PSU mode and solid state it drives Fostex T50rp mk3 moded at pleasant sound at 2 oclock volume. Im liking the sound and impact.


----------



## Barndoor

chaotic_angel said:


> the "airbag" my assumption is to reduce the "ZIIIINNNGGG" sound came from the American Raytheon subminiature tubes when there is shock, tho the "Ziing" sound still there but as much as the Little Bear BX series.


How does it compare to little bear B4? (What opamps are you using in B4?)


----------



## chaotic_angel

Barndoor said:


> How does it compare to little bear B4? (What opamps are you using in B4?)


was using Muses02 - TAP1 wins in technicalities, power and detail.


----------



## Levanter

Damn, i thought the discount was supposed to be until 25th, they just jacked up the price... looks like i'll be skipping this


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Just pull the trigger on the amp without LPS on Aliexpress Summer Sales, will consider custom 230V LPS later. Also ordered Oracle ll opamps to roll in it as well .
> 
> So far have you rolled any opamps?


what sound does the Opamp intended to be ?


----------



## Levanter

Ooh 1 last stock became available from the seller back at $280, just jumped on it. The other seller is selling at $390, so that is quite a big difference. 
Opt for free shipping so this will be a long wait lol


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> what sound does the Opamp intended to be ?


Dunno but can withstand heat.😁


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Ooh 1 last stock became available from the seller back at $280, just jumped on it. The other seller is selling at $390, so that is quite a big difference.
> Opt for free shipping so this will be a long wait lol


Price is both amp+ PSU?


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Price is both amp+ PSU?



I wish, $280 is just for the amp. How much did you get yours for? They were selling both amp & PSU for around $390+, but the PSU sold out. And i don't really want a bigger stack anyway.


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> I wish, $280 is just for the amp. How much did you get yours for? They were selling both amp & PSU for around $390+, but the PSU sold out. And i don't really want a bigger stack anyway.


Actually I cancelled my order since they cant promise to sell PSU individually with 230V transformer.😁


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Actually I cancelled my order since they cant promise to sell PSU individually with 230V transformer.😁



Really? You can still cancel the order after you paid for it?
Btw, the PSU needs to be plugged in to be powered or it has a standalone battery which can be recharged for isolated use as well?


----------



## slex (Jun 23, 2021)

Levanter said:


> Really? You can still cancel the order after you paid for it?
> Btw, the PSU needs to be plugged in to be powered or it has a standalone battery which can be recharged for isolated use as well?


You need power from your wall plug to plug into the PSU. The default transformer inside the PSU  is 220V ( China Volatge )

Seller agreed to cancel my order because i wont be able to custom a 230V transformer inside.


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> You need power from your wall plug to plug into the PSU. The default transformer inside the PSU  is 220V ( China Volatge )
> 
> Seller agreed to cancel my order because i wont be able to custom a 230V transformer inside.


that's bummer to hear, btw how is your voltage in your country? mine is the default 220V and works well.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> You need power from your wall plug to plug into the PSU. The default transformer inside the PSU  is 220V ( China Volatge )
> 
> Seller agreed to cancel my order because i wont be able to custom a 230V transformer inside.



Ahh ok, as i'm geared more towards the portable side i prefer to have something which doesn't require me to be tied to a single spot plugged into the wall. 
If i'm going to be stationary, i rather get a proper tube amp instead of a portable type.
Btw since you are in MY/SG like me, 220V is fine though?


----------



## chaotic_angel

Levanter said:


> Btw since you are in MY/SG like me, 220V is fine though?


that's what Im thinking too tho


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Ahh ok, as i'm geared more towards the portable side i prefer to have something which doesn't require me to be tied to a single spot plugged into the wall.
> If i'm going to be stationary, i rather get a proper tube amp instead of a portable type.
> Btw since you are in MY/SG like me, 220V is fine though?


I prefer exact 230V😁


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> that's bummer to hear, btw how is your voltage in your country? mine is the default 220V and works well.


Mine is 230V, same as Indonesia.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> I prefer exact 230V😁






chaotic_angel said:


> that's what Im thinking too tho


Btw, does the KAEI hiss/hum or is it dead quiet when your IEM/headphones are plugged in but not playing any tracks?


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Mine is 230V, same as Indonesia.


I live in Bali, Indonesia, it is 220V here (well some time goes up to 223V) the original PSU is fine.
Unless your stated reason 230V is something important then


----------



## chaotic_angel (Jun 23, 2021)

Levanter said:


> Btw, does the KAEI hiss/hum or is it dead quiet when your IEM/headphones are plugged in but not playing any tracks?


Headphones used, HE400 old, Sundara, Some Ultrasone, Fostex T50rp Mk3 all is quiet.
iems : Tri i3, PMV planar, Tin P1 all is quiet.

edit: all cans were tried in 4.4 Bal using ifi 4.4 bal interconnect, havent realy tried the SE plugs, tho


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> I live in Bali, Indonesia, it is 220V here (well some time goes up to 223V) the original PSU is fine.
> Unless your stated reason 230V is something important then


Just nice for you in Bali.👍


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Just nice for you in Bali.👍


lol.. fun fact, although I am in the same country, but flight cost from Jakarta to MY /SG is cheaper then local route Jakarta - Denpasar.... 
plus going to Bali is already vacation atmosphere... Hope this COVID can roll out soon... so the island of God can shine again.. 
nice weather I think in Bali now.. right Bli @chaotic_angel ?


----------



## fokta

Prob will be better if using AMP12 on DX300. due to real Line out... 

OTB, I like the Tonality. 
well will give further impressions after burn in...


----------



## slex (Jun 26, 2021)

.


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Prob will be better if using AMP12 on DX300. due to real Line out...
> 
> OTB, I like the Tonality.
> well will give further impressions after burn in...


Nice!


----------



## Levanter

The volume knob looks ugly though...


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> The volume knob looks ugly though...


You can always replace it😁


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> You can always replace it😁



Lol i don't think it'll be that easy to find a replacement? You need the exact size as well


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Lol i don't think it'll be that easy to find a replacement? You need the exact size as well


I re-bought the set, let you know. I have replace a couple of knobs from other amps.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> I re-bought the set, let you know. I have replace a couple of knobs from other amps.



I thought you passed on since they only have the 220v PSU?
And did they still have them in stock? The last i checked they were all sold out except for another seller with a higher price.


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> I thought you passed on since they only have the 220v PSU?
> And did they still have them in stock? The last i checked they were all sold out except for another seller with a higher price.


Someone procured for me in Tabao. Price have increase.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Someone procured for me in Tabao. Price have increase.


Was it cheaper on Taobao than the AliExpress sale?


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Was it cheaper on Taobao than the AliExpress sale?


Yes.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Yes.



Wow, how much was it on Taobao for the amp?


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Wow, how much was it on Taobao for the amp?


Estimated US$313 both Amp+PSU including Shipping.


----------



## Levanter

slex said:


> Estimated US$313 both Amp+PSU including Shipping.



Wow that really is much cheaper, is it still that price in Taobao? Maybe i'll just cancel my order and get from Taobao


----------



## slex

Levanter said:


> Wow that really is much cheaper, is it still that price in Taobao? Maybe i'll just cancel my order and get from Taobao


I not sure availability on Tabao, its being handled from my pal. But it will take at least 2 weeks to finish the set. Expecting perhaps 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## fokta

already pass 24 hour Burn in.. So far still like the tonality from Solid State.. 

looking forward for other to replace their OPAMP.. hehehe..


----------



## andersos

chaotic_angel said:


> I live in Bali, Indonesia, it is 220V here (well some time goes up to 223V) the original PSU is fine.
> Unless your stated reason 230V is something important then


Bali.com says 230V https://bali.com/bali-travel-guide/practical-tips-must-know/sockets-plugs-electricity-voltage


----------



## chaotic_angel

andersos said:


> Bali.com says 230V https://bali.com/bali-travel-guide/practical-tips-must-know/sockets-plugs-electricity-voltage


I will not argue on this   hahaha


----------



## fokta

So far I like how the tube sounds... really relax vocal and smooth treble (yes there is treble)...
Not Thumping Bass etc...
Pair with VO, really synergy for my taste....


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> So far I like how the tube sounds... really relax vocal and smooth treble (yes there is treble)...
> Not Thumping Bass etc...
> Pair with VO, really synergy for my taste....


I assumed its more detail on SS mode then tube mode? Same soundstage on both modes?


----------



## fokta (Jun 30, 2021)

slex said:


> I assumed its more detail on SS mode then tube mode? Same soundstage on both modes?


Yes u get it right... More detail and wider soundstage on SS.
on tube can consider intimate, yet no overlay sounds, the separations still there. Better vocal will be the high light

tbh SS sounds regular or ordinary for me... well it supposed to be like MUSE02 sounding, dont get me wrong, its great, but not something WOW for me.
the Tube is different story.. well probably I am just in for the tonality then the technicality .. IMO

btw, PSU is a must for me.. using TAP-1 without it.. better I used DX300 alone..


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Yes u get it right... More detail and wider soundstage on SS.
> on tube can consider intimate, yet no overlay sounds, the separations still there. Better vocal will be the high light
> 
> tbh SS sounds regular or ordinary for me... well it supposed to be like MUSE02 sounding, dont get me wrong, its great, but not something WOW for me.
> ...


Does tube mode bypass the opamps too? If so, sounds like you need to roll opamps for SS mode to your liking.


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Does tube mode bypass the opamps too? If so, sounds like you need to roll opamps for SS mode to your liking.


same question I asked to the maker of TAP1, still no answer yet


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> same question I asked to the maker of TAP1, still no answer yet


Yes, it could have been a different discrete topology for both modes.


----------



## chaotic_angel

slex said:


> Yes, it could have been a different discrete topology for both modes.


All i received was inside there are 2 PCBs, what are they for? still don't know.


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Does tube mode bypass the opamps too? If so, sounds like you need to roll opamps for SS mode to your liking.


Hmm.. good  questions... Franky speaking I also dunno.


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Hmm.. good  questions... Franky speaking I also dunno.


I think only way to test out is having the opamps rolled. If the tube mode retain the same signature from rolling then its different.


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> I think only way to test out is having the opamps rolled. If the tube mode retain the same signature from rolling then its different.



Simple way is to remove the MUSE opamp, check if the tube still make a sound.. Although there's slight risk of doing this..


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Simple way is to remove the MUSE opamp, check if the tube still make a sound.. Although there's slight risk of doing this..


🤣I thought of that, not taking the risk!


----------



## fokta (Jul 1, 2021)

slex said:


> 🤣I thought of that, not taking the risk!


Well valid point.. anyway, I like the tube sounding.. so probably just enjoy that..

Since it was for my Headphone, so it will be stationer next to my desktop set up..

hahahah.... but I am looking forward to know the fact..


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Well valid point.. anyway, I like the tube sounding.. so probably just enjoy that..
> 
> Since it was for my Headphone, so it will stationer next to my desktop set up..
> 
> hahahah.... but I am looking forward to know the fact..


Ok, i bought 2 X Oracle ll opamps intended for Xduoo XD05Bal,  i will roll them both in TAP-1 instead and hear the outcome.☺️


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Ok, i bought 2 X Oracle ll opamps intended for Xduoo XD05Bal,  i will roll them both in TAP-1 instead and hear the outcome.☺️


looking forward for that...


----------



## fokta (Jul 1, 2021)

Just want to share, When in tube mode and using PSU,
When using Gain -6, the black background was insanely good, quiet surprise for Tube (or not ...).. Pair with VO.. Volume around 10 o'clock.
A side Soundstage, it so liquid, somehow I am like hearing DMP Z1... sad that its not possible anymore..



My under table pleasure.... accompany my late deadline job...


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Just want to share, When in tube mode and using PSU,
> When using Gain -6, the black background was insanely good, quiet surprise for Tube (or not ...).. Pair with VO.. Volume around 10 o'clock.
> A side Soundstage, it so liquid, somehow I am like hearing DMP Z1... sad that its not possible anymore..
> 
> ...


Does your PSU connect directly into your wall socket or is there something else in between?☺️


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Does your PSU connect directly into your wall socket or is there something else in between?☺️


for this position, i plug to an extention power socket...


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> for this position, i plug to an extention power socket...


Ok, though might be a power condition.


----------



## fokta (Jul 1, 2021)

slex said:


> Ok, though might be a power condition.


Hmm. I find not good sounding if you already use LPS or PSU then connect to Power condition..
IMO, power condition for DAC without LPS or PSU will be Great. but not if the DAC alrd have LPS or PSU, this is also for AMP.. again my experience, since my grounding electricity is not good.. 
edit : IMO this only affect for clean and black bacground sound..


----------



## Levanter

After 1+ week after order they finally shipped the amp... Now another 2-4+ weeks before it arrives since i chose free shipping lol


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> Hmm. I find not good sounding if you already use LPS or PSU then connect to Power condition..
> IMO, power condition for DAC without LPS or PSU will be Great. but not if the DAC alrd have LPS or PSU, this is also for AMP.. again my experience, since my grounding electricity is not good..
> edit : IMO this only affect for clean and black bacground sound..


Ok.👌Can you confirm the socket is figure '8' type behind the PSU?


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> Ok.👌Can you confirm the socket is figure '8' type behind the PSU?


yes its C8 plug...


----------



## fokta




----------



## fokta (Jul 2, 2021)

Just re arrange my desktop setup, so TAP1 can join in...




I kinda like it how this setup...


----------



## chaotic_angel

All in one bag haha 😁


----------



## slex

chaotic_angel said:


> All in one bag haha 😁


I have 1 identical!😁👍


----------



## chaotic_angel

to know that the PSU + cables, can also be squeezed in was a bonus LOL
22cm X 16cm X 7cm


----------



## fokta (Jul 10, 2021)

I put my impression in this Thread...





*TAP1 - Asgard3 - BX2 Plus*

Well, I just want to share my thoughts on this Amplifier that I recently acquired... is not a fair comparison, IMO. but impression will be more valid if there is a comparison.

Gears use :
- Headphone : ZMF Verrite Open Silkwood with 4 braids 19 AWG Copper litz config 4.4 TRRS
- DAP : DX300 with AMP11mk1 (more on own preference, rather then AMP12)
- songs : Flac 16 -24 bits, personal collections.

Parameter on DX300, Low gain, NOS digital filter (DF5), Line out mode. MANGO Player.



Specification :
KAIE TAP-1




ROMI Audio LessFox BX2 plus
https://www.romiaudio.com/product-page/lessfox-bx-2-plus-balanced-headphone-amp

SCHIIT Asgard 3
https://www.schiit.com/products/asgard


My on impression report :
this is based on rank or preference (more dot is better), not value.
so example on Fluidity, is just to cater TAP1 Tube, since the others will not have this criteria, but I must rank it anyway.




Additional note on each Amplifier as following:


_TAP-1 Without PSU (SS / bypass mode only)_
-To be fair, I will dump this from the comparison, it will make BX2+ seem nothing, while BX2+ is the powerful amp in battery config, based on my experience when hunting for portable headphone Amplifier.
- SS mode (BYPASS), MUSE02, without PSU. MidCentric. Lack of clarity, separation & soundstage. Low & High seems roll off.
- Tube mode, not work... hmm.. no sound on my pair / gear. _*EDIT :*_ The tube works without PSU (my mistake of not charging properly) really intimate soundstage, and MIDCENTRIC...

_TAP-1 with PSU
SS / bypass mode
- _Now we are talking, Power, Clarity, & Separation is boost
- Staging and Black background even slight or better then BX2+
- note to mention, when using PSU, TAP-1 is not midcentric anymore, even the bass get better texture.
_TUBE mode_
- on TUBE mode, the tonality quite different for my ear. The treble especially Brilliance become extend. more clarity, and crisps...
- -6db (low) Gain is a must, switch to 0 db Gain, u will hear Zing noise when using tube mode. Even with SS mode (bypass), 0db gain only boost a bit yet the noise floor increase, not worthy IMO.
- soundstage become intimate.
- Vocal become fluid, especially on male...
- Warming up is needed, for me around 10 -15 minutes, my indicator is vocal, from COLD to WARM sounding.
- Although is Tube mode, but the the decay is tight. IMO, this tube mode is more noticed on Vocal and treble, while in low/bass, I find not much different.



_Asgard 3 _
Well like I mention above, I put ASGARD 3, a desktop headphone amplifier in the comparison, and it was not apple to apple. Even by using Line in 3.5 to RCA, and Phone out from Asgard is only 6.3 SE, no TRRS connection. But I want to put in quotation anyway.
- Well in term of power, it is very capable, no doubt the most powerful compare to the other.
- Micro detail, I find overwhelming, too much for my taste (preference).
- soundstage will be the widest compare to others, but lack of Depth, quite flat for my taste
- Tight and authority sounding is the highlight of this AMP
- Vocal will be clear and clean sounding.



_BX2+_
- Based on my experience, this is the most powerful headphone AMP in battery config (CLASS - A) that I have tried
- the Highlight in BX2+ is Power, Soundstage and also Transparency.
- BX2+ is the less coloring AMP that I have tried, all the source Soundsig / Tonal still what you heard, with additional power and better soundstage / Imaging.
- more power means... heat and also short battery life (up to 4 hours)

My thoughts,
Personally, I love the tonality TAP-1 Tube mode with PSU. The fluid sounds really additive for me. really reminds me of DMP Z1 sounding... Smooth yet detail.
TAP-1 without PSU is not sufficient for my ear.
BX2+ is a different level compare to TAP-1 w/o PSU. but with PSU, TAP-1 will be a bit better in term of Power, black background and Staging.
Asgard 3, since I consider TAP1 w/ PSU is hybrid & quite powerful, I put it in the equation... in term of power & micro Detail, A3 will be better, but TAP-1 PSU will give better 3D imaging experience...

Have a good day, and stay Healthy..


----------



## slex (Jul 10, 2021)

fokta said:


> I put my impression in this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering wats the meaning of TAP-1 PK C9 illustrated in tabao shop😳now i know!🤣


----------



## fokta

slex said:


> I was wondering wats the meaning of TAP-1 PK C9 illustrated in tabao shop😳now i know!🤣


I do not get it.. kindly to share what is it?


----------



## slex

fokta said:


> I do not get it.. kindly to share what is it?


I also, wats the meaning of " PK C9". Perhaps theres a hint?


----------



## chaotic_angel

fokta said:


> I put my impression in this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very detailed impression, thanks mas bro


----------



## fokta (Jul 16, 2021)

Just additional note.

if you want to listen the tube mode in battery config, make sure the power in cable from PSU is disconnected..
if not, the tube mode will not work.. 


edit.. well simple to say, want the portable//battery power to work, just unplug the power cable from the PSU..


----------



## chaotic_angel

anyone managed to open the case and do rolling op amp?


----------



## fokta

Get a thicker Power Cable, really open up the soundstage at tube mode... 
hahaha..


----------



## TonyStarks

fokta said:


> Get a thicker Power Cable, really open up the soundstage at tube mode...
> hahaha..


Very tempted to get this.
Not sure how much improvement over Little bear b4x.


----------



## eyan

TonyStarks said:


> Very tempted to get this.
> Not sure how much improvement over Little bear b4x.


Same boat!


----------



## fokta

TonyStarks said:


> Very tempted to get this.
> Not sure how much improvement over Little bear b4x.


Well... If you getting one.. make sure to get the PSU bundle...


----------



## Barndoor

fokta said:


> Well... If you getting one.. make sure to get the PSU bundle...


Does the amp run at a different voltage when attached to the PSU?
Trying to understand why it would be better from PSU than battery.


----------



## fokta (Jul 22, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Does the amp run at a different voltage when attached to the PSU?
> Trying to understand why it would be better from PSU than battery.


In term of technicalities hardware, I dont have the answer.. sorry
Yet on the data sheet, the power seem double




but in term of my exp listening, in Tube mode, With and without PSU can be distinguish different, I try with earbud and Headphone.
Based on my gear, I can only do lo Gain (-6db), if hi Gain, there is a Zing noise (yet according to my friend exp, when I borrowed this to him, when the tube heats up, the zing noise will be less or none, using IEM TIN P1).


----------



## hongky

fokta said:


> Just re arrange my desktop setup, so TAP1 can join in...
> 
> 
> I kinda like it how this setup...


Can you tell me where to order those mini rack ?

TIA


----------



## fokta

hongky said:


> Can you tell me where to order those mini rack ?
> 
> TIA


I got mine from a local PC case modder...


----------



## chaotic_angel

Measured (then) to listen 😁. Enjoy!


----------



## Barndoor

AU $53.61 | TOPPING Acrylic Rack For D30 Decoder A30 HIFI Amplifier Amp rack Transparent equipment two-layer Rack
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mONYCe7


----------



## newworld666

I have a pair of questions regarding this unit
Does the external PSU charge the battery of the TAP-1 amp too ? or do we still need to charge it only through the TAP-1 USB-C connector ?
Then, I really like my BX2+, but I never reach even 4h battery life with a real power hungry Heddphone by Hedd .. Can I expect more with this little amp in SS mode, and how much left in Tube mode?
Regards
Marc


----------



## chaotic_angel

newworld666 said:


> I have a pair of questions regarding this unit
> Does the external PSU charge the battery of the TAP-1 amp too ? or do we still need to charge it only through the TAP-1 USB-C connector ?
> Then, I really like my BX2+, but I never reach even 4h battery life with a real power hungry Heddphone by Hedd .. Can I expect more with this little amp in SS mode, and how much left in Tube mode?
> Regards
> Marc


The PSU does not charge the TAP1, so when PSU is used, the power must be switched off and the TAP1 gets pure power from the PSU.  u need to charge it with cellphone charger via usb C

Never experienced with HEDD ( I assume it is heavier than planar) my experience with Sundara, HE400 and modded T50RP MK3 is positive so far with both SS and Tube mode.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Help needed..
for those who can read Chinese letter, what meaning is it (blue circle)
I have used google translate but still not confident ))






T.I.A


----------



## fokta

chaotic_angel said:


> Help needed..
> for those who can read Chinese letter, what meaning is it (blue circle)
> I have used google translate but still not confident ))
> 
> ...





hahaha...


----------



## chaotic_angel

fokta said:


> hahaha...



So meaning I can plug my 3.5 SE and still getting sound from 4.4 BAL without frying the op amp / tubes ?


----------



## fokta (Jul 27, 2021)

chaotic_angel said:


> So meaning I can plug my 3.5 SE and still getting sound from 4.4 BAL without frying the op amp / tubes ?








hah... what supposed to be the issued?

Switch to tube


Line in from 3.5SE to Phone out 4.4TRRS. the power difference is there... 
must used high gain (0 dB)...


----------



## fokta

BTW, the Zing Noise will disappear or will be noticed in the background, after 15 minutes when the tube already warm... 
0 dB Gain (Hi gain), ZMF VO become more enjoyable... 

TGIF...


----------



## fokta

Looks like My TAP1 will go to the new owner... 

need to reduce my collections... going to miss this Tube AMP...


----------



## Whitigir (Aug 14, 2021)

fokta said:


> Looks like My TAP1 will go to the new owner...
> 
> need to reduce my collections... going to miss this Tube AMP...


How so ? I was just looking into it! An interesting set for sure

Does anyone know the voltage out on the PSU ?


----------



## fokta

Whitigir said:


> How so ? I was just looking into it! An interesting set for sure
> 
> Does anyone know the voltage out on the PSU ?


my play workstation is being use for my daughter online school.
I already have 3-4 Desk amp.. so need to reduce the number... I also let go my Asgard 3... sad..

Voltage Out on PSU, seems they dont mention it in detail...


----------



## frankyan88

chaotic_angel said:


> Very detailed impression, thanks mas bro


I am thinking of buy this Tap -1 bundle, is it worth to buy and comparable to Cayin C9?


----------



## chaotic_angel

frankyan88 said:


> I am thinking of buy this Tap -1 bundle, is it worth to buy and comparable to Cayin C9?


I you have fund to go with C9, I'd suggest you to grab C9. 
Comparable perhaps @fokta can shed some infos


----------



## fokta

chaotic_angel said:


> I you have fund to go with C9, I'd suggest you to grab C9.
> Comparable perhaps @fokta can shed some infos





frankyan88 said:


> I am thinking of buy this Tap -1 bundle, is it worth to buy and comparable to Cayin C9?



I never tried C9. 
The question will be, what do you want to drive ? Headphone ? 

TAP-1 is hybrid, so for headphone user, it will be between Battery powered and AC powered...


----------



## frankyan88

Thank you very much for you guys’ advice. I think I will not go for it at this moment.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Burson V5i Dual + TAP 1

(late review)

I have forgot for how many times, I am happy with Burson opamp product, bought V6 series from local authorized dealer and placed in my WHAMMY amp, so happy with the sound output.

 I am using TAP 1 dual hybrid SE & BAL headphone amplifier. The TAP 1 originally came with 2 x Muses02 inside, tho, it is made in china I trully believe that the supplied opamp are genuine, from the looks and sound, I have compared with my Muses02 bought from Mouser.com.

Allright, stock opamp 2x Muses02 makes TAP 1 sound warm and relaxed. Good for vocals in both male and female jazz music. The sound definition timbre is there however, for my taste I missed some details in upper mid and highs region. I always trust that Burson V series will bring back these missing items.

Removing the case and install 2 x V5i dual, immediately I realize the problem. I cant put the case back when using V5i Dual, LOL. It is okay but not okay tho, the first impression of 10 min ON, the highs sound a bit too hot for my taste, but definitely I found changes in sound presentation via BAL HO. The resolution is increased. So I let burn-in around 30 hours the highs are tamed and getting in its best sound. 

V5i dual, brings better clarity and resolution in overall sound presentation. Out of BAL LO Hiby R5s, Norah Jones’ Dont Know Why and Eagles’ Hotel California MTV Unplugged sounds more alive and layered, the depth are better, instrument placement is easier to be spotted. Soundstage is wider.

Norah vocal sounds more clear but not losing the body, it is not as meatier as Muses02 but just right out of Tri i3 and PMV PP iems. 

Low Percussion sound in Hotel California digs deeper sound and have better timbre to be heard, impact is also present, while in Muses02 sound bit “loosy” 

Highs are more airier without being too hot, I recommend  30 hours burn-in for the smoother highs.

I am confident to say if you need better resolution, sound separation over Muses02 the V5iDual is the answer, also the V5i Single is available if needed.


----------



## KarmaPhala

is tap-1 pair well with sensitive iems ?


----------



## Ufanco

Humm item didn’t seem to really take off thread wise. Is anyone still using this amp would love to hear there thoughts. It caught my interest but not much info out there on it.


----------



## DBaldock9

My new TAP-1S arrived in the mail on Friday.
I've been listening to it for a few hours now (in Tube mode) - first with my LZ A4 Pro earphones (on Balanced Impact Audio cable), and now with my Wong Kuan Wae Blur hALF/hALF (150-Ω, 2.5mm TRRS) earbuds, using a 4.4mm TRRRS -to- 2.5mm TRRS adapter.
The input is being fed by the 4.4mm TRRRS output from my Cayin RU6 NOS R-2R DAC, with audio from my Linux PC.

I really like how this combo of equipment sounds.


----------



## Barndoor

How does it compare to the little bear B4? If I recall correctly you have done some mods to improve your B4 on top of  opamp switching.


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> How does it compare to the little bear B4? If I recall correctly you have done some mods to improve your B4 on top of  opamp switching.



The TAP-1S is a whole other level of performance / sound, with no background noise or hiss (even in Tube mode).  Plus, it can be used as a Desktop amp.
One big thing to consider, though - the TAP-1S, with the Desktop Power Supply, did cost ~$275 more than the B4-X currently costs at Amazon.
.
For the ~$90 - $110 cost that the B4-X can typically be found - it's a very good sounding portable Tube Hybrid Amp, with a Balanced output.
Since the B4-X has an internal relay, that shuts off power to the amp when connected to the 12VDC battery charger, it can only be used for ~4 - 4.5 hours at a time.  And then it has to be recharged for 2 - 2.5 hours.
.
I will admit that my B4-X mod, to make the tubes "socketed", does seem to have caused a bit of additional noise (mainly at startup).


----------



## DBaldock9 (Feb 1, 2022)

Decided to open my TAP-1S tonight, to investigate op-amp rolling.
.
I don't really like this style of case, which doesn't come apart into a top-half & bottom-half. Instead, the two circuit boards have to slide out of the case, after unscrewing the back cover, and removing the knob and nut from the volume control.
.
Since there's no top cover to remove, while the boards are still protected by a case bottom - only very short op-amps can be used, unless the boards are left out of the case, and unprotected.
.
I did install two sets of dual OPA627AU Mono Op-Amps on DIP-8 headers, and will listen to them for a few days.

*EDIT: Considering the cost of MUSES02 op-amps (~$50 each), I'm wondering if a $280 amp really has two genuine JRC/NJR/Nisshinbo parts in it (when there are reports of fakes available on AliExpress & eBay)?*


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Feb 8, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> Decided to open my TAP-1S tonight, to investigate op-amp rolling.
> .
> I don't really like this style of case, which doesn't come apart into a top-half & bottom-half. Instead, the two circuit boards have to slide out of the case, after unscrewing the back cover, and removing the knob and nut from the volume control.
> .
> ...


How does the tap-1s sound without the power supply? How would this compare to something like the Oriolus ba300s or the topping nx7?


----------



## DBaldock9

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> How does the tap-1s sound without the power supply? How would this compare to something like the Oriolus ba300s or the topping nx7?



So far, I haven't even tried using it on battery power - since I've only had it on my desk at home, or at work.
I'll verify that the battery is charged, and give a shot at using it in "portable" mode.

The only other portable, Balanced out, amps I've got, are the much cheaper Little Bear B4-X, and Walnut F1 & F2.
None of these are fully Balanced, although the Little Bear does have tubes in the preamp, and a pair of op-amps driving the Balanced output ; and the F1 & F2 have dual differential line driver chips for the Balanced output.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

DBaldock9 said:


> So far, I haven't even tried using it on battery power - since I've only had it on my desk at home, or at work.
> I'll verify that the battery is charged, and give a shot at using it in "portable" mode.
> 
> The only other portable, Balanced out, amps I've got, are the much cheaper Little Bear B4-X, and Walnut F1 & F2.
> None of these are fully Balanced, although the Little Bear does have tubes in the preamp, and a pair of op-amps driving the Balanced output ; and the F1 & F2 have dual differential line driver chips for the Balanced output.


That would very helpful thanks! I’m just wondering if the noise floor is higher when running on the battery. I’m waiting on a topping nx7 at the moment, which should be dead quiet for iems. I don’t know how fun the it’s signature will be. This seems like it could be a good compliment


----------



## DBaldock9

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> That would very helpful thanks! I’m just wondering if the noise floor is higher when running on the battery. I’m waiting on a topping nx7 at the moment, which should be dead quiet for iems. I don’t know how fun the it’s signature will be. This seems like it could be a good compliment



Using my LZ A7 earphones (Blue Nozzles, Switch=Monitor), and playing some 24-Bit / 192-KHz flac tracks from the Chesky Ultimate Headphone Demo album, I can't detect any difference in sound (volume level or noise floor), when switching the TAP-1S between internal battery power, and external desktop power supply.  That's with the Tubes turned ON, and the amp set to 0dB Gain (rather than +10dB Gain)***.  The High Gain setting might possibly be noisier, but the Low Gain is plenty for IEMs & earbuds - allowing use of more than the first 35° - 45° of Volume Control rotation.

The current signal path: Linux PC (JRiver MC28) [USB] -> [USB] iFi Micro iDSD (converting to SPDIF) [Coax] -> [Coax] Coax/Optical Converter [Optical] -> [Optical] 4x4 Mux [Optical] -> [Optical] Topping D70 Dual AK4497 DAC (-6dB Gain) [2x RCA] -> RCA -to- 3.5mm TRS cable -> TAP-1S

** NOTE:*  Just noticed that the Amp I received is different than the photo on the Wishcolor AliExpress webstore that I ordered from.  The photo shows the Gain Switch selections being 0dB and -6dB.  The Gain Switch on my amp is labeled as 10dB and 0dB.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Feb 10, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> Using my LZ A7 earphones (Blue Nozzles, Switch=Monitor), and playing some 24-Bit / 192-KHz flac tracks from the Chesky Ultimate Headphone Demo album, I can't detect any difference in sound (volume level or noise floor), when switching the TAP-1S between internal battery power, and external desktop power supply.  That's with the Tubes turned ON, and the amp set to 0dB Gain (rather than +10dB Gain)***.  The High Gain setting might possibly be noisier, but the Low Gain is plenty for IEMs & earbuds - allowing use of more than the first 35° - 45° of Volume Control rotation.
> 
> The current signal path: Linux PC (JRiver MC28) [USB] -> [USB] iFi Micro iDSD (converting to SPDIF) [Coax] -> [Coax] Coax/Optical Converter [Optical] -> [Optical] 4x4 Mux [Optical] -> [Optical] Topping D70 Dual AK4497 DAC (-6dB Gain) [2x RCA] -> RCA -to- 3.5mm TRS cable -> TAP-1S
> 
> ** NOTE:*  Just noticed that the Amp I received is different than the photo on the Wishcolor AliExpress webstore that I ordered from.  The photo shows the Gain Switch selections being 0dB and -6dB.  The Gain Switch on my amp is labeled as 10dB and 0dB.


Interesting about the different gain label. Does everything else look the same? Was there a tap-1 before the tap-1s? Thanks for trying without the power supply, great to hear it doesn’t degrade sq.

The tap-1s seems like it could be versatile. The fact that I could have a home setup with the power supply and then be able to take it with me to my desk at work or somewhere else seems perfect. With the power I could take full size cans, but if I could add flavor to iems that would be a plus. When not at home it would be hooked to a Shanling M3X, which has a pseudo 4.4 line out. At the moment trying to decide between the tap-1s and something like the Oriolus ba300s (more portable but less power and battery). I thought about just getting a DAC/amp like the tri tk2 or xd-05 bal but they’re bulky, no tubes. I could also use it with my iPhone though. There aren’t many battery powered DAC/amps that powerful that can do okay with iems. 

 I have a home setup (ares ii, xduoo ta-10r or singxer sa-1) that I’m happy with (for now). So I suspect this would get more use other places, but we’ll see. The option to change op amps is a plus for sure.

Where to order from is dilemma I guess.


----------



## Ufanco (Feb 11, 2022)

Between the tap 1 and Oriolus ba300s was a hard choice for me and came down to my iem Resistance. I’m using the Mest MK11 that has a low resistance at 12.30. After talking to people that own each model felt the Oriolus ba300s was the best choice for me.
 If I was using higher resistance iem or headphone would have bought the tap1. 

Approaching around 100 hours with the oriolus and really happy with it. Battery last good 6-7 hours, the sound quality is excellent when using it with Shanling M6 pro 21. 

Btw the 2 I would base it on the resistance of iem or headphone and then on features. The oriolus is just 4.4 in and out no other feature except on and off. 
Can’t comment of sound since only heard the oriolus.
On where to order theres limited options Aliexpress is where I bought mine. Angelears Audio store offers ups express and took about a week to get to me in USA. They also had lowest price of $340.00.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Feb 11, 2022)

I’ve been looking at the aliexpress stores and I noticed a few list tap-1s and a few list tap-1. All of the pictures show the amp with tap-1 on it. A couple retailers outside of aliexpress have amp pictures with tap-1s. Other than the s everything else looks the same. Same specs. Same price. Is there a difference between the tap-1 and tap-1s?


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

I pulled the trigger on the tap-1s with power supply. Thanks for the advice guys. Tough choice between the ba300s,  but I think I’d probably be happy with either. Kinda surprised the tap-1/s hasn’t sparked a little more interest.


----------



## DBaldock9

I'd seen ads for the Oriolus BA300S, but the description seemed like it only had Balanced Input & Output.
@Ufanco - Can you verify whether or not the BA300S can have a Single-Ended Input, and provide a Balanced Output?  Thanks.
Either an ad description, or a review, mentioned that the BA300S doesn't have a Volume Control - and for my usage, a Volume Control (like on the TAP-1S) is essential.


----------



## Ufanco

DBaldock9 said:


> I'd seen ads for the Oriolus BA300S, but the description seemed like it only had Balanced Input & Output.
> @Ufanco - Can you verify whether or not the BA300S can have a Single-Ended Input, and provide a Balanced Output?  Thanks.
> Either an ad description, or a review, mentioned that the BA300S doesn't have a Volume Control - and for my usage, a Volume Control (like on the TAP-1S) is essential.


No volume control, and only input is 4.4mm. I do not have a an adapter to check if 3.5 se would work. For my needs wanted the simplest direct 4.4 to 4.4 balanced tube amp. Original ideal was have the Loxjie P20 for home and wanted small portable tube amp for travel. 

How is the sound on the tap 1 now that tube are getting burnin? Is it better than Loxjie P20?


----------



## ssriram2791

DBaldock9 said:


> I'd seen ads for the Oriolus BA300S, but the description seemed like it only had Balanced Input & Output.
> @Ufanco - Can you verify whether or not the BA300S can have a Single-Ended Input, and provide a Balanced Output?  Thanks.
> Either an ad description, or a review, mentioned that the BA300S doesn't have a Volume Control - and for my usage, a Volume Control (like on the TAP-1S) is essential.


I can attest that Oriolus BA300S can take 3.5 mm output from a DAP (source) and plug into 4.4 mm balanced input into it.. you just need an 4.4 mm interconnect with 3.5 mm adapter..


----------



## DBaldock9

Ufanco said:


> No volume control, and only input is 4.4mm. I do not have a an adapter to check if 3.5 se would work. For my needs wanted the simplest direct 4.4 to 4.4 balanced tube amp. Original ideal was have the Loxjie P20 for home and wanted small portable tube amp for travel.
> 
> How is the sound on the tap 1 now that tube are getting burnin? Is it better than Loxjie P20?



After the initial listening session went well with 2x pairs of my favorite OPA-627AU op-amps (on DIP-8 headers) installed, I found that the next time the TAP-1S was powered on, there were issues with electrical noise (when the Input cable was connected, or disconnected; and with the Volume turned Up or Down).  So I switched to a pair of OPA-1622 (VSON-10) op-amps (on DIP-8 headers), and they've also been sounding good.

Both the OPA-627AU and OPA-1622 seem to have a bit more "air" and spaciousness in the Sound Stage, than the MUSES02 that came in the TAP-1S.  The MUSES02 seem to have a bit more Mid-Bass energy.  Before opening the case, I expected to find NE-5532 or LME-49720 op-amps, due to that Mid-Bass warmth.

The Loxjie P20 has 4x pairs of OPA-627AU op-amps (on DIP-8 headers) installed ($240 of op-amps in an $80 (sale price) amp  ).

Currently, I don't have adapter cables built, to allow the same Balanced DAC output (Cayin RU6 (4.4mm TRRRS) or Topping D70 (2x 3-Pin XLR)) to feed both the P20 (2x 3-Pin XLR Inputs) and the TAP-1S (4.4mm TRRRS Input).


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

It’s looking like I might finally receive the tap-1s at the end of the week. Looking forward to it. Question though. Some pictures show a 3.5 aux and 4.4 male to male cables, but descriptions don’t list them as part of the package. Do they come with the amp/lps package? If so, are they decent quality? How about output impedance?


----------



## DBaldock9

I have used the 4.4mm TRRRS male-to-male cable that came with my TAP-1S (can't remember whether there was a 3.5mm TRS cable).
But since it's very short, I ordered a longer cable to use between my RU6 and TAP-1S at my desk.
I also ordered a 2.5mm TRRS male to 4.4mm TRRRS male cable, so I can connect the balanced output of some of my other gear to the TAP-1S.


----------



## DBaldock9

For assembling my passive*1* 5 or 6-input*2* balanced & single-ended selector / 6-output box (with Volume & overall Mute), the Redco 8" deep 2U rack-mount enclosure, with the pre-punched 32-hole back panel, is only about 15% of the ~$450 overall cost.  The connectors, for the box and building all of the cables, are the bulk of the expense.

I'm about to start ordering parts...   

*1*  In order to have an overall "Master Mute" button, I'm connecting reed relays from each output to GND (after a series "protection" resistor) - so there will be a 5 VDC power connection into the box, to energize the relays.  But there will be no active gain or buffer stages in the audio paths.

*2*  Can't remember whether the 6-pole switches I found, have 5 or 6 positions.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Mar 3, 2022)

So, the tap-1 arrived yesterday and just had a chance to listen with battery power. Will plug in the lps this weekend. When bypassing the tubes the amp sounds great. Satisfied with that so far. Unfortunately when I turn the tubes it distorts fairly badly. I haven’t opened it up yet (little nervous to do so), but from the small window it looks like one of the tubes might be slightly out of place. Was using the unbalanced input as well as the unbalanced output. Was looking forward to testing the tubes.

Also, I don’t think it matters, but the lps has tap-1s on it while the amp just has tap-1. I also have the 0db and 10db gain settings on the amp. The lps is a half inch longer than the amp, which doesn’t match any pictures I saw on listings. probably fine


----------



## DBaldock9

I did notice that the leads and soldering for the tubes in my amp are "sloppy", compared to how I would have installed them.
None of the leads are shorted, and both channels work well, in balanced output mode.

To open the amp -
1.) Pull the volume knob off
2.) Remove the nut on the volume control
3.) Remove the 4 Allen screws holding the back on
4.) Slide the circuit boards out the back of the case

Then check for any tube leads that might be shorted or unsoldered.


----------



## Whitigir

DBaldock9 said:


> I did notice that the leads and soldering for the tubes in my amp are "sloppy", compared to how I would have installed them.
> None of the leads are shorted, and both channels work well, in balanced output mode.
> 
> To open the amp -
> ...


Do you by chances know What battery is this amp using ? Thanks


----------



## DBaldock9

Whitigir said:


> Do you by chances know What battery is this amp using ? Thanks



Ii don't know the specific brand, but back on page 6 of this thread, someone provided a translation of the Chinese description - saying that it's a 5000mAh battery.


----------



## Whitigir (Mar 15, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> Ii don't know the specific brand, but back on page 6 of this thread, someone provided a translation of the Chinese description - saying that it's a 5000mAh battery.


So, it is running off the 3.8V and 5000mAh packs ?

What voltage output is the PSU ?


----------



## DBaldock9

Whitigir said:


> So, it is running off the 3.8V and 5000mAh packs ?
> 
> What voltage output is the PSU ?



I haven't tried to measure it, but it is probably several different voltages - since they're using a fairly expensive 6-Pin connector on the cable between the PSU and the Amp.


----------



## Whitigir

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't tried to measure it, but it is probably several different voltages - since they're using a fairly expensive 6-Pin connector on the cable between the PSU and the Amp.


So, it must be possible to modify the battery To run at a much higher voltage ! That would bring in noticeable improvements in the battery mode and on the go as a portable amp


----------



## DBaldock9

Whitigir said:


> So, it must be possible to modify the battery To run at a much higher voltage ! That would bring in noticeable improvements in the battery mode and on the go as a portable amp



Well, if you change the battery voltage - then you would also have to change the battery charger circuit (which takes its input from a USB-C connector), and the DC-DC switcher power supply in the Amp (which probably expects a 3.7VDC input from the battery).


----------



## Whitigir

DBaldock9 said:


> Well, if you change the battery voltage - then you would also have to change the battery charger circuit (which takes its input from a USB-C connector), and the DC-DC switcher power supply in the Amp (which probably expects a 3.7VDC input from the battery).


For sure, but at least that is easier than having to change a lot of other things in order to run at higher voltage rails.

It would be nice to know what the PSU is running at, and customize a battery packs that can run at similar voltages and take advantage of high voltage swing from battery by itself.


----------



## DBaldock9

Whitigir said:


> For sure, but at least that is easier than having to change a lot of other things in order to run at higher voltage rails.
> 
> It would be nice to know what the PSU is running at, and customize a battery packs that can run at similar voltages and take advantage of high voltage swing from battery by itself.



I'm curious about what you're driving, that would require more than the 1.5-W/ch @ 32-Ω, provided by the battery power?


----------



## Whitigir

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm curious about what you're driving, that would require more than the 1.5-W/ch @ 32-Ω, provided by the battery power?


It is not just the Wattage alone.  I don’t want to have too much LDO and boost from 3.8V.  For example, at 1.5W@32, the voltage swing is about 7V.  I rather have the power rails to run directly and off from 7.4 batteries directly +/-.  Similarly to the Cayin C9 is running.  

Though I would like to drive HD800S


----------



## DBaldock9

Whitigir said:


> It is not just the Wattage alone.  I don’t want to have too much LDO and boost from 3.8V.  For example, at 1.5W@32, the voltage swing is about 7V.  I rather have the power rails to run directly and off from 7.4 batteries directly +/-.  Similarly to the Cayin C9 is running.
> 
> Though I would like to drive HD800S



Ah, you're wanting to convert a $366 amp into a $2000 amp...


----------



## singleended5863

chaotic_angel said:


> Nothing appears on the search,  KAEI TAP-1 (TAP1) hybrid balance headphone amp tubes and 2x Muses02, also available in PSU mode. Chi-Fi
> 
> *Picture CTOU*
> 
> http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2224577





chaotic_angel said:


> Any international users have used it?


Yes. I just got the KAEI-1Ps today and use with N8ii and Thieaudio Monarch II IEMs.
I should say WOW and love them.


----------



## Whitigir

singleended5863 said:


> Yes. I just got the KAEI-1Ps today and use with N8ii and Thieaudio Monarch II IEMs.
> I should say WOW and love them.


Congratulations!! An amazing purchase


----------



## searchingtom

singleended5863 said:


> Yes. I just got the KAEI-1Ps today and use with N8ii and Thieaudio Monarch II IEMs.
> I should say WOW and love them.


Just ordered mine today.  Looking forward to using them with my new FiiO M17.


----------



## Sharppain (May 2, 2022)

I got the KAEI Tap-1s with a PSU of 220V. Listening to it for a week paired to RME ADI-2 DAC FS.
I am highly impressed by its tube and solid modes. It is a Beauty & a Beast. I am still rolling iems and headphones but might do a review if an interest from the forum.


----------



## searchingtom

Sharppain said:


> I got the KAEI Tap-1s with a PSU of 220V. Listening to it for a week paired to RME ADI-2 DAC FS for a week.
> I am highly impressed by its tube and solid modes. It is a Beauty & a Beast. I am still rolling iems and headphones but might do a review if an interest from the forum.


Yes.  Please do a review !!


----------



## Sharppain (Jun 5, 2022)

*KAEI TAP-1s Portable Desktop Full Balanced Headphone Tube Amp*
https://www.linsoul.com/products/wishcolor-kaei-tap-1s?variant=42342154272985

*FACTS:*
- Portable and desktop dual Mode; 3.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Input and Output; Air Bag Shock Absorption Technology; Up to 4900MW Output Power, Perfect for Headphone; Non-inductive resistors for American RA, resistors for Vishay, resistors for Philips, capacitors for WIMA, and other components from Omron, Philips, Siemens, etc; 2 op amps, MUSES02; can also replace dual op amp; 2 4-layer PCB boards. The headphone amplifier and the power supply are separated from each other to effectively reduce the interference of the power supply on the same board.
- Portable mode: In its battery mode, it can last about 10 hours. The battery capacity 4900 mah; can support ordinary USB or power bank charging, and supports QC3.0, and PD protocols for fast charging.
- Desktop mode: Can be used with an independent linear power supply, it can form a standard desktop amp. Power supply 4 sets of voltage output, external rectified and stabilized voltage directly supplied to the headphone amplifier, completely bypassing the power supply of the headphone amplifier. PSU supplied for additional cost at 110v or 220v.
- Cost: $365 for TAP-1s plus PSU-1 220v

*Shortly about me:*
I am in the hobby from 30 years. First 15 I was biased to wooden iems and loved my Sennheiser IE80 and IE800, and VSonic GR07 Classic. In the last 10 years I got active with iem collection and made a decent one ~100 – I love the Blessing 2 Dusk, ThieAudio V3, Sony XBAs and my flagships Sony IER-Z1R and UM MEST v1. The Sennheiser IE800 and IE80 remained in my ‘bag of fame’.
The last three years, with start of C19 crazy situation, I switch to headphones and went a long way to from Koss KSC75 and PortaPro, through Fostex T50R modding to Focals, ZMF, Sennheiser, Sony, Stax flagships, more on my beloved down in the story about the TAP-1s.
I also build a small collection of dacs and amps being fond of my Burson Soloist 3X P, Ares II, RME ADI-2 Dac FS and the STAX SRM-007t Mjolnir.
In the beginning I was focused on clarity and details, now I am into timber, soundstage, balance and fidelity.





*Why I got the TAP-1s:*
I love my Burson Soloist 3X P – it is a beast and a beauty in one metal box for me. I consider it to be one of my best purchases, together with the ARES II and the CocktailAudio N15D, and all my system goes around it. The ARES II, the RME and others had to pair perfectly with it since I wanted the Soloist for my beloved headphones – Sundara, Aria, HD800s, Fostex T50rp Modhouse v2 and 60rp Modhouse; and those that I plan to buy. So I wanted something smaller portable but good for desk that works well with the RME ADI-2 FS; and something a bit different that can complement the EQ, filters and cross-feed tunings that I am doing to amuse myself and enjoy.

The Tap-1s seemed quite a versatile option for me. And it had tubes and and Muses02 that I do not have. The fact that I could have a home setup with the power supply and than be able to take it with me, on a trip with the RME, seemed perfect for me. I got it from Linsoul and a huge shout out to them – when ordering I forgot to order the PSU and wrote to them, they handled everything perfectly and the Tap-1s arrived in perfect shape to me with the PSU 220V.

*The Devices and the package:*
The devices are not very small and are designed for desk – some buttons are on the back so it should be at one hand distance from you. The only real ‘issue’ for me is that, when the input cable comes in and the headphones cable is plugged, the volume dial is a bit, really a bit, difficult to manage. The cases of the devices are solid and robust like small bricks. All cables, power, 3.5mm and 4.4mm are available and of very decent quality. No complaints here.

*The Sound reproduction:*
I delayed my review with two weeks vs what I planned since the Tap-1s surprised me – I didn’t expect so high level of performance and enjoyment. The solid state is OK but nothing special, but still above average for a $150 amp but the Tube mode surprised me well enough. One big notice - the Tap-1s shines to full extend when works with the PSU and in a tube mode.
The sound reproduction is far better for me from that of B4-X and some SMSL Tube amps that I had or tested – these were very colorful and low fidelity for me. With the Tap-1s I have the enough warmth and the slight coloration and the euphoric in the mid-bass, mids, vocals, and the treble, that is just as needed for me. Meanwhile I am feeling I am not losing technicalities and the fidelity – if I know the song, I do not miss anything important, meanwhile having a slightly relaxed and different presentation. The music reproduction is effortless, fluent, without any harshness and sibilance and is very musical and capturing.
The details below are summary of the following set-up: FLAC and WAV files from ZEN Stream or CocktailAudio N15D -> RME ADI-2 DAC FS -> Tap-1s powered by PSU 220V. The library I predominantly used is Pink Floyd / The Division Bell, Adele / 30, Ennio Morricone / Once Upon a Time in the West, Metallica & San Francisco Symphony: S&M2, Moby / Reprise, Fourplay / The Best 1997 and Let’s Touch the Sky, U2 / The Joshua Tree and Rattle and Hum (1986–1990) and Zooropa.

*Bass: *Bass is well extended with obvious emphasis on mid-bass, but in a balanced way that make the reproduction tight and punchy. Texture is very good and bass headphones like the CAL! SE, DT770 pro, Denon AH-5200, Focal Radiance, Sony Z7M2 really show their value in the bass without getting tiring or too colorful. Sometimes, I wish to have a bit more sub-bass, a bit more, and could easily provide that with the RME.

*Mids: *The mids are the focus of the Tap-1s. Everything is well textured and full of body. The mids are not too forward but really attract the attention. The lower mids are slightly emphasized. Sometimes they feel a bit lush but nicely contoured with depth without being flamboyant and over colored. I never felt I need a correction in the mids from the RME because of a quality of record, singing artists or the headphones. The headphones that shine on the mids for me with the Taps-1s are Fostex T60rp Moudhouse, ZMF Eikon, Focal Clear, Focal Elegia, DT1990 pro.

*Treble: *Firstly, treble is not rolled-off, just slightly recessed, even more sometimes I feel like that it is not recessed just the Tap-1s in Tube mode is flattening the peaks and the harshness from the music, the dac or the headphones. Nothing and never is harsh to me with the Tap-1s in Tube. When I missed sparkle, I could give it with 2-3 dB from the RME. Also, the tubes have somehow a more obvious effects in the mids and the treble – this is where you get the slight coloring, euphoric notes. The treble is on par with the bass and its presence is really capturing, not that much like the mids and vocals, but enough to feel the benefit of the tubes of Tap-1s. The headphones that really fit when you focus on treble are Sony MDR-7510, DT770/880/1990 pro, Fostex T50rp Modhouse v2, Sundara, Arya v2, HD800s. The Beyerdynamics, Hifimans and the HD800S were having not harshness while still keeping their sparkle and details in the top end.

*Technicalities:
Background: *The background is clearly black. It is not black like when using the amp of the RME (just have in mind that this is really high bar to beat) but better than that of Douk Audio U3 mods or the Mytek Liberty DAC. Also no hiss even with sensitive iems like ThieAudio V3 or FiiOs.
*Separation: *Separation is decent, especially with the PSU power. Reproduction is not crumped, there is enough clarity and separation, notes and layers are well defined and present.
*3D and Sound stage: *I will dare to say that the Tap-1s amp capabilities are beating that of the RME amp – the Tap-1s manages to keep the with of the RME amplification module but adds holographic effects, creates better depth of the stage, and adds some airiness in certain vocals and the top end. This was one of the big surprises to me – for the first time I was feeling that the tubes are not adding just coloring but depth of the stage and realism, vinyl sound.
*Timber: *If you go up and re-read the headphones you will find many that are often mentioned for metallic timber in parts of the FR or harshness in the treble. Tap-1s kills that – no metallic timber. Vocals are natural, full of realism, especially male ones. For vocals – sometimes I feel how deep from the throat of the singer the sound comes, how it is deliberately extended in concerts or echoes in the hall. Drums, guitars, violins, piano – all sound like live and natural. If I speak fairly sometimes I feel like I am listening to a slightly drier Ares II – probably this is an absurd comparison, but I always wanted to combine the EQ functionalities of the RME with my ARES II and now I think a have it >90%.




*Closing words:*
According to me, the KAEI Tap-1s with PSU fully deserves its price – it is solid, portable and desk usable, it gives me the tube sound i wanted, it pairs well with huge number of headphones and the RME ADI-2 DAC FS and that makes it a great deal for me. Well, it is not comparable to the Burson Soloist 3X P but it competes with the amp module of the Mytek Liberty DAC and of the RME and is different from the ZEN Dac v2 and the amp module in the CocktailAudio N15D. It is warm but less warm than the amp module of the Mytek Liberty DAC and slightly warmer that that of the ZEN DAC v2. And it is small and funky.

*Some words on Tap-1s and iems:*
Very shortly my experience, so far, with some benchmark iems and the Tap-1s: *TIN T2 & T3* – adds warmth, bass, texture; *Moondrop Blessing 2 Dusk* – increases holographic reproduction, technicalities stay; *Sennheiser IE800* – improves the mids and vocals significantly; *7hz Timeless* – kills sibilance and increases 3D; *Sennheiser IE80* – OMG, what staging and airiness; *ThieAudio V3* – musically at top level, bliss; *Sony IER-Z1R* – cannot describe that, master pairing for bass and soundstage; *UM Mest v1* – I cannot describe the enjoyment. The only poor pairing so far – *Drop + JVC HA-FDX1* - sounding dull.


----------



## Levanter

Anyone knows what's the difference btw TAP-1 vs TAP-1S?


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

Levanter said:


> Anyone knows what's the difference btw TAP-1 vs TAP-1S?


I haven’t figured that out yet. From pictures they look identical as are the specs I think.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does this have Line Out Mode?


----------



## GoneToPlaid

Hi everyone,

Zeos just posted a rather favorable review of the KEIH TAP-1s on YouTube. Here is the link in case any of you all are interested:



I wonder, what is the difference between the TAP-1 and the TAP-1s. Does anyone have a clue?

It would be nice to know what tubes are in the KAEI TAP-1s and/or in the TAP-1.

It would be even nicer if an owner who is an EE or who is very experienced with electronics could measure the voltages across the tube heaters, the cathode, the anode, the grid voltages, and possibly separately the screen, and post results of these measurements.

I ask the above questions since, as others have commented, this thread hasn't had much activity. Perhaps one reason is that people know that tubes burn out, and perhaps that the tubes in this device definitely are not easily user replaceable? The owner obviously would need to have very good soldering skills.

Given the very small size of all of the WIMA caps, it is quite clear that these tubes are being operated at very low voltages in comparison to normal operating voltages. This is entirely fine since the tubes are merely being used for signal processing and not for amplification. This type of design has been seen many times in inexpensive hybrid tube amp products.

The key for the tube longevity in the KAEI TAP-1s absolutely will be the heater voltages since all other tube voltages clearly will be much lower than the tube's designed or nominal operating voltages. Thus, the only failure point realistically are the tube heaters. For example, I have measured one inexpensive tube headphone preamp which runs the tube heaters at a remarkably low 5.4v instead of the nominal 6.3v for the tube heaters, such that the tubes in this particular headphone preamp potentially should last for years due to the 16% lower heater voltage.

I will only consider purchasing the KAEI TAP=1s if the tube heaters are being operated at significantly below the nominal tube heater voltages since I do not want to buy a throw-away product which goes bad after only 2 or 3 years.

Best Regards,

--GTP


----------



## Sharppain

GoneToPlaid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Zeos just posted a rather favorable review of the KEIH TAP-1s on YouTube. Here is the link in case any of you all are interested:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I do not have the expertise to do the measurements. What I may add is that when reading the the promo materials on the Tap-1s, I am 99% sure, I came across the info that these tubes have really a long life. Btw, for me these are ready to do the job after 10 min. And the devices gets just slightly warm even after 90 min. of use.


----------



## DBaldock9

Sharppain said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have the expertise to do the measurements. What I may add is that when reading the the promo materials on the Tap-1s, I am 99% sure, I came across the info that these tubes have really a long life. Btw, for me these are ready to do the job after 10 min. And the devices gets just slightly warm even after 90 min. of use.



I have my KAEI TAP-1S sitting on-top of its power supply, and after being on from a Friday afternoon, all the way through to a Sunday evening (running in Tube mode) - it's warm, but not uncomfortable when placing my hand on the top of it.
.
For my other tube / hybrid amp (Loxjie P20) - before I put "tube risers" under the tubes, to lift them out of the case (for better cooling), the whole top of the case used to get almost too hot to place my hand on it.  Now, the case just gets slightly warm (a bit warmer near the tube sockets).


----------



## Levanter

It was already mentioned the TAP-1 uses American Raytheon subminiature tubes.


----------



## mt877 (Jun 5, 2022)

I've happily joined the KAEI TAP-1s crowd. I already have the Little Bear B4-X which puts out some nice tube sound, but the TAP-1s is in a different class. I've only had a few hours of playback via the TAP-1s and it sounds great out of the box. Maybe it will sound even better after the tubes get seasoned? It's interesting that there is no visible glow from the filaments, so the filament voltage must be quite low. I would prefer to see some true filament glow rather than the yellowish LED back lighting, but if no filament glow means that the tubes will last the lifetime of the amp, then I'm ok with that.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

The tube filaments are pretty much and thoroughly encased by the tube screens (shields). Thus you really can not see the glow of the filaments.

My guess is that the Tap-1 is using Raytheon 5744 or 5975 or 6152 sub-miniature tubes. The 5703 or 5975 tubes appear to be more likely since the 5975 and 6152 tube characteristics are very similar to 5654 tubes. The nominal filament voltage for all of these Raytheon sub-miniature tubes is 6.3 volts. I have seen EF95 compatible tubes (nominal filament voltage is 6.3 volts) operated with filament voltages as low as 5.3 volts in inexpensive tube headphone preamplifiers. Lower filament voltages are fine since the tubes are not being used for amplification, and instead are only being used for signal processing in order to get some of that somewhat warm and fuzzy "tube sound."

Looking at the internal photo of the circuit board which a forum member posted, I really do like what I see. From the sizes of the WIMA film caps, it is readily apparent that the tube cathode, grid and screen voltages obviously are being operated at way below nominal voltages. Again, this is totally fine since the tubes are only being used for signal processing and not for amplification. Although many inexpensive tube headphone preamplifiers operate the tube cathode, grid and screens with voltages as low as 11 volts since the tubes are only being used for signal processing, the sound is quite acceptable.

Given the obviously low tube cathode, grid and screen voltages, it is reasonable to assume that the tube filament voltages also are lower than nominal. If this is indeed the case, then the installed tubes theoretically will last for years.

What else do I see inside the KAEI TAP-1...

I see four relays for bypassing all four tubes. I also see a pair of relays for the headphone jack which protects headphones from loud and potentially damaging pop sounds when the headphones are plugged into this device.

I also like what I see for the final amplification stages for each channel which is seen below each pair of the MUSES 02 op amps. It appears that there are two sets of four discreet transistors per channel. The second set of higher voltage transistors appears to take the output of the first set of transistors which operate at a lower voltage. This is more or less the simplest way to describe what I see. The point is that the intent of this design appears to be to avoid third harmonic distortion as much as possible and right up to the limit of audio input clipping signal levels. I have never before seen this two-stage transistor amp design in any inexpensive tube preamplifier design.

This forum thread has been very interesting, and interesting enough that I think that I will purchase the KAEI TAP-1.


----------



## mt877

Well I was gonna open the Tap-1s and take a look at the tubes and boards but those darn hex head dress screws are screwed down tight. On top of that they're soft and the hex head is poorly stamped, a 2mm hex key fits very loosely. That is a combined recipe for damaging / rounding out the screw heads. Anybody else face that same problem? I can try ez-out screw extractors, but really don't want to go down that route.


----------



## DBaldock9

mt877 said:


> Well I was gonna open the Tap-1s and take a look at the tubes and boards but those darn hex head dress screws are screwed down tight. On top of that they're soft and the hex head is poorly stamped, a 2mm hex key fits very loosely. That is a combined recipe for damaging / rounding out the screw heads. Anybody else face that same problem? I can try ez-out screw extractors, but really don't want to go down that route.



You're right - 2.5mm is too large, and 2mm is a bit loose. I think I loosened the screws by gripping the open side of them with either some needle-nose pliers, or some wire cutters. Then the 2mm Allen key works. 
. 
You only need to take the screws loose on the back end, and after removing the nut from the Volume Control, the circuit card assembly slides out the back (with the Lemo power connector still attached).


----------



## mt877

DBaldock9 said:


> You're right - 2.5mm is too large, and 2mm is a bit loose. I think I loosened the screws by gripping the open side of them with either some needle-nose pliers, or some wire cutters. Then the 2mm Allen key works.
> .
> You only need to take the screws loose on the back end, and after removing the nut from the Volume Control, the circuit card assembly slides out the back (with the Lemo power connector still attached).


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I might also try with a straight hex driver, tapping the end of the driver with a small hammer and twisting, sort of impact driver method. I'll have to look into getting better dress screws, the factory ones are worthless.


----------



## Levanter

Anyone tried changing the volume knob? It's the only ugly part of the design sticking out like a sore thumb


----------



## GoneToPlaid

mt877 said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I might also try with a straight hex driver, tapping the end of the driver with a small hammer and twisting, sort of impact driver method. I'll have to look into getting better dress screws, the factory ones are worthless.


Perhaps the Allen head screws are 5/64" screws and not metric at all?


----------



## Sharppain

Levanter said:


> Anyone tried changing the volume knob? It's the only ugly part of the design sticking out like a sore thumb


Think twice before changing it - when you plug the input and the output it gets busy there.


----------



## mt877

GoneToPlaid said:


> Perhaps the Allen head screws are 5/64" screws and not metric at all?


Tried standard Allen keys, doesn't fit. I managed to get 3 loosened, 4th screw head is now rounded out.


----------



## mt877

Levanter said:


> Anyone tried changing the volume knob? It's the only ugly part of the design sticking out like a sore thumb


To remove the knob grasp it firmly and pull it off.


----------



## ginandbacon

Well, everytime I say that's my last purchase, I find something else. Recently got the DX320. Stock AMP card is more the loud enough but the AMP13 could use a little extra juice for my Monarch MKII's. There has to be two amp stages as the initial NuTube amp isn't that loud so a secondary amp is needed to boost the signal, at least that's what I have gathered from here and iBasso's documentation. And why it has dual 3.5mm outputs and no balanced output. 

It seems like bypassing the tube amp on this and only using it as an amplifier would give me the desired results as I just want higher output then what I'm getting with the NuTube AMP13 card.. NuTube AMP13 sounds great but the output just isn't quite loud enough for my tastes. It's just enough for my Meze ADVAR's but it seems like it doesn't do the Monarchs justice as the ADVAR's are easier to drive. I love the NuTube sound but the 4.4mm port set to PO on the stock AMP card gives me the powe/volumer but not the same sound so it looks like I may potentially be able to get the best of both of if I add this to the mix although at that point portable starts to turn more Into a desktop scenario due to multiple devices.


----------



## ginandbacon (Jun 17, 2022)

mt877 said:


> I've happily joined the KAEI TAP-1s crowd. I already have the Little Bear B4-X which puts out some nice tube sound, but the TAP-1s is in a different class. I've only had a few hours of playback via the TAP-1s and it sounds great out of the box. Maybe it will sound even better after the tubes get seasoned? It's interesting that there is no visible glow from the filaments, so the filament voltage must be quite low. I would prefer to see some true filament glow rather than the yellowish LED back lighting, but if no filament glow means that the tubes will last the lifetime of the amp, then I'm ok with that.



I may be off but here's a picture of the NuTube replaceable AMP13 card for my iBasso FX320. This is a modular card so the tubes are small and not visible once the AMP card is plugged into the DX320, similar to a A&K DAP with tubes although their modular design let's you change DAC and AMPs (may depend on model)  The tubes are by the gold slot that plugs into the DX320 towards the left side of the picture.

I imagine that is the case here but maybe they are using a different type of tube design than iBasso (EDIT: different design, saw pics and actual tubes maybe the size of a Christmas light, 4 of them)


----------



## ginandbacon

Is the main benefit of the LPS really only for desktop use? Sounds like the AMP would satisfy my needs but not seeing anywhere where you can buy the LPS alonenin case it's not. Also, what is the main difference between 120V vs 220V LPS? 

For now, I ordered this as it's cheap granted the output is on 179Mw/32Q but small and replaceable 800Mah battery and I've had good luck with Aiyima products. Obviously way more power on the TAP 1S. Was also looking at the Topping NX7 which is smaller but older and pretty meh ratings. 

For my usuage it seems like the LPS would be a waste as I have 2 desktop DACs. Mainly want it for portable granted the size isn't small. NX7 is smaller but trying the Aiyima first because if price but if it doesn't work out going to look more I to the KAEI TAP-1s.

Considering I don't really want the tube functionality as my iBasso has a NuTube AMP13 but just not as loud as it should be. Guess I'll start with the Aiyima and go from there. You never know, maybe the tube will improve the sound of the DX320 even more which would be difficult as it sounds amazing but the volume output could be better IMO.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Jun 18, 2022)

ginandbacon said:


> Is the main benefit of the LPS really only for desktop use? Sounds like the AMP would satisfy my needs but not seeing anywhere where you can buy the LPS alonenin case it's not. Also, what is the main difference between 120V vs 220V LPS?
> 
> For now, I ordered this as it's cheap granted the output is on 179Mw/32Q but small and replaceable 800Mah battery and I've had good luck with Aiyima products. Obviously way more power on the TAP 1S. Was also looking at the Topping NX7 which is smaller but older and pretty meh ratings.
> 
> ...


There’s a few stores on aliexpress that sell just the lps. The jump in power is noticeable with it, SQ is improved a bit too. 

I have the nx7 too. I personally prefer the sound of the tap-1s. The nx7 sounds good though, and the negative gain + very low output impedance is useful for sensitive iems. I haven’t been able to find the OI of the tap-1s, but I haven’t had any issues. The nx7 has low distortion, a dark background, and a softer sound that’s in line w/ other topping nfca amps. It’s very transparent and won’t add color. I wouldn’t say it dry or analytical, but it lacks some liveliness and punch compared to the tap-1s. The tap-1s is bulkier, and the nx7 definitely feels more portable to me.


----------



## rawrj

So I decided to order this sucker to try it out. Gonna be using it purely in desktop mode, just want something a little different from my Topping A30Pro / D30 Pro setup. I had a question for those of you that own it already, can you tell me if the knobs I link are basically the ones on the unit? The one thing I know I wont be able to tolerate is the gold , so if I can just order the black version that would be great. If not any suggestions and or dimensions on the stocker would be appreciated.

https://www.amazon.com/KAISH-Amplif...56386965&sprefix=amp+knobs,aps,53&sr=8-2&th=1

Cheers!


----------



## Levanter

rawrj said:


> So I decided to order this sucker to try it out. Gonna be using it purely in desktop mode, just want something a little different from my Topping A30Pro / D30 Pro setup. I had a question for those of you that own it already, can you tell me if the knobs I link are basically the ones on the unit? The one thing I know I wont be able to tolerate is the gold , so if I can just order the black version that would be great. If not any suggestions and or dimensions on the stocker would be appreciated.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/KAISH-Amplifier-Aluminum-diameter-Amplifiers/dp/B01J7NO5M4/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2AVCO9VZG1L4T&keywords=Amp+knobs&qid=1656386965&sprefix=amp+knobs,aps,53&sr=8-2&th=1
> 
> Cheers!



Wow you managed to find it lol. It looks exactly the same except the gold color in the Amazon pic looks like they cranked up the green tint in the color temperature.


----------



## rawrj

Can anyone tell me if the shaft for the knob is circular or "D" shaped? They shipped my Tap-1s today and I need so have replacement options here before it gets here lol


----------



## GoneToPlaid (Jul 1, 2022)

rawrj said:


> Can anyone tell me if the shaft for the knob is circular or "D" shaped? They shipped my Tap-1s today and I need so have replacement options here before it gets here lol


I have always encountered circular knurled shafts instead of D shafts on all of the inexpensive Chi-Fi equipment that I have purchased. Those Amazon knobs do appear to be identical to the knob on the TAP-1 -- right down to 24 ridges on the knob. Hmm...looking at the internal pot, I can all but guarantee that the shaft is not a D shaft.


----------



## rawrj

GoneToPlaid said:


> I have always encountered circular knurled shafts instead of D shafts on all of the inexpensive Chi-Fi equipment that I have purchased. Those Amazon knobs do appear to be identical to the knob on the TAP-1 -- right down to 24 ridges on the knob. Hmm...looking at the internal pot, I can all but guarantee that the shaft is not a D shaft.


You sir are a king, thank you.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

rawrj said:


> You sir are a king, thank you.


Hah, and you are welcome! I truly hope that I am right about those Amazon knobs. I am curious about why you don't like the stock knob's gold trim. I like silver or gold trim on knobs so that I can see the knobs in very low light conditions in the evening when I have most of my lights turned off. This can be a bit of a handy thing.


----------



## rawrj (Jul 1, 2022)

GoneToPlaid said:


> Hah, and you are welcome! I truly hope that I am right about those Amazon knobs. I am curious about why you don't like the stock knob's gold trim. I like silver or gold trim on knobs so that I can see the knobs in very low light conditions in the evening when I have most of my lights turned off. This can be a bit of a handy thing.


Honestly I've just never liked gold and this will sit next to my PC monitor so I can't imagine it'll ever be that dark. If it had been silver I would have been cool with it. Even if those amazon knobs dont work it was just like $8, it'll be another random thing I can throw into a drawer to prove my wife's theory that Im a hoarder of useless objects.


----------



## GoneToPlaid

rawrj said:


> Honestly I've just never liked gold and this will sit next to my PC monitor so I can't imagine it'll ever be that dark. If it had been silver I would have been cool with it. Even if those amazon knobs dont work it was just like $8, it'll be another random thing I can throw into a drawer to prove my wife's theory that Im a hoarder of useless objects.


That is a riot! Please tell your wife to dig through your drawer of useless objects to look for interestingly shaped and/or shiny useless objects to toss outdoors for the crows.


----------



## dude120

Looking at specs these should technically be able to drive something like an He6 in with the PSU in desktop mode right?


----------



## Sharppain

dude120 said:


> Looking at specs these should technically be able to drive something like an He6 in with the PSU in desktop mode right?


Cannot say for HE6. Drives the Arya v2 like crazy.


----------



## dsrk

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy TAP-1s to use it as a portable AMP not desktop. How is it as a portable AMP?


----------



## Sharppain

dsrk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy TAP-1s to use it as a portable AMP not desktop. How is it as a portable AMP?


Man, it is great like an amp but bulky and heavy as a portable. And if you have the LPS it is heavy like a Burson. Check my review, I think I describe that dilemma in more details there.


----------



## dsrk

Sharppain said:


> Man, it is great like an amp but bulky and heavy as a portable. And if you have the LPS it is heavy like a Burson. Check my review, I think I describe that dilemma in more details there.


I am very much used to carrying these bulky transportable AMPs (Micro DSD BL, XD-05 Plus). 
Just read your review and I want to buy this AMP just to use it as a portable/transportable solution. I recently bought EF400 and TA-26 which completely spoiled me. 
I like warmer sound signature a lot and TAP-1s seems to be better option for my headphones HD6XX, LCD2C and Blessing 2. 

How is it's performance on battery power?


----------



## Levanter

dsrk said:


> I am very much used to carrying these bulky transportable AMPs (Micro DSD BL, XD-05 Plus).
> Just read your review and I want to buy this AMP just to use it as a portable/transportable solution. I recently bought EF400 and TA-26 which completely spoiled me.
> I like warmer sound signature a lot and TAP-1s seems to be better option for my headphones HD6XX, LCD2C and Blessing 2.
> 
> How is it's performance on battery power?



It's not heavy as a portable, the Micro DSD BL is heavier than the TAP-1 lol
I have both and they complement each other well, the TAP-1 gives more warmth and thickness in the lower mids.


----------



## dsrk

Levanter said:


> It's not heavy as a portable, the Micro DSD BL is heavier than the TAP-1 lol
> I have both and they complement each other well, the TAP-1 gives more warmth and thickness in the lower mids.


Thanks, I am after that warmth.
Yes, I see it is a little smaller than iDSD BL and almost same size as XD-05 Plus. So, no issues for me to carry it around.


----------



## Sharppain

dsrk said:


> I am very much used to carrying these bulky transportable AMPs (Micro DSD BL, XD-05 Plus).
> Just read your review and I want to buy this AMP just to use it as a portable/transportable solution. I recently bought EF400 and TA-26 which completely spoiled me.
> I like warmer sound signature a lot and TAP-1s seems to be better option for my headphones HD6XX, LCD2C and Blessing 2.
> 
> How is it's performance on battery power?


Battery power performance is very fine.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Hi to everyone,

So, lately ive been spending more time in my desk, and ive been enjoying of the Little bear b4x with burson v6’s vivids and rolling sources, some with line out modes, some with 3.5 at full blast, the little bear its a pretty decent player and doesnt ask much to sound fantastic, though as much as i love it, I’ve been looking to upgrade my game again, i had a Schiit vali2 with a couple of tubes to roll around, the thing is that i don’t want to go down the rabbit hole with tubes, the little bear imo gives me plenty with the opamp roll so just wanted to confirm a couple of things before jumping on this wagon.

How’s opamp rolling so far in some of your experience? Only read @DBaldock9 checking the opamp section, are they removable? 

How’s your experience with 4.4 input? I would be using 3.5 and 4.4 line outs from a couple of sources, as much as i wish i didnt double amped; i think the only 4.4 source i have is my cayin n6II with a01 and t01, which imo its good enough, i also use my chord mojo1 in 2vrms and im looking to get some R2r either with r01 or cayin ru6, the mojo in “line out” mode for the little bear works wonders. Though i wonder how much its the difference in between the inputs (3.5, 4.4)

 I might be saving some cash cause i was looking for the lyr3+ with the solid state mode that is about to come out, as i said, im not up to end up buying hundreds in tubes. Just want a decent tube solution and after the little bear and reading some opinions, i think this is pretty much around my alley in all ways. Besides being reasonably priced. 

I’m using mainly iems so thats another part, not a big fan of BA’s so mainly DD+planars, DD+stats   

Thank you so much for sharing your opinions.


----------



## slex

AlexCBSN said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> So, lately ive been spending more time in my desk, and ive been enjoying of the Little bear b4x with burson v6’s vivids and rolling sources, some with line out modes, some with 3.5 at full blast, the little bear its a pretty decent player and doesnt ask much to sound fantastic, though as much as i love it, I’ve been looking to upgrade my game again, i had a Schiit vali2 with a couple of tubes to roll around, the thing is that i don’t want to go down the rabbit hole with tubes, the little bear imo gives me plenty with the opamp roll so just wanted to confirm a couple of things before jumping on this wagon.
> 
> ...


Yes opamps are removable. The space are tight, Burson V5i would not fit. I'm settled on AD827AQ opamps.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Thanks for your prompt response. Mmmm was it a matter of height or overall tightness around the space, if its a height thing, maybe cutting the outer shell its some sort of solution, but if it is a tight space surrounding then kaputt, there’s not much to do


----------



## slex

AlexCBSN said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. Mmmm was it a matter of height or overall tightness around the space, if its a height thing, maybe cutting the outer shell its some sort of solution, but if it is a tight space surrounding then kaputt, there’s not much to do


It's the height. You trying laser cutting?


----------



## Mouseman

Delete


----------



## DBaldock9

I'm still working on the final design for my 5-input / 6-output passive balanced & single-ended switcher / attenuator. Once I've assembled it, and the balanced adapter cables, I'll be able to connect my balanced Topping D70 DAC (2x XLR) to the TAP-1S. In the meantime, I've used the pseudo balanced output of my Cayin RU6, and the real balanced output of my HiBy RS6, using a 4.4mm <> 4.4mm cable. Both sound good connected to the TAP-1S.


----------



## AlexCBSN

slex said:


> It's the height. You trying laser cutting?


I wish, basically a good pair of pliers and my pretty human strength, not that I don’t care about it, but im a wee practical.


----------



## ljnew

chaotic_angel said:


> So I pulled the trigger and put a smile on my face. OOTB the high is harsh as hell.
> 
> Been on for several hours and the harsh fades away. The tonality definitely around warm type, smooth high at solid state(2x muses02), tube is even warmer tonality. Powerful indeed. Tin P1 is full driven at 11 o'clock at battery and 4.4 bal mode.
> The PSU does adds juice and somehow quieter environment.
> Happy day


Why is there 2 of them?   I'm confused.


----------



## ljnew

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm still working on the final design for my 5-input / 6-output passive balanced & single-ended switcher / attenuator. Once I've assembled it, and the balanced adapter cables, I'll be able to connect my balanced Topping D70 DAC (2x XLR) to the TAP-1S. In the meantime, I've used the pseudo balanced output of my Cayin RU6, and the real balanced output of my HiBy RS6, using a 4.4mm <> 4.4mm cable. Both sound good connected to the TAP-1S.


Why is there 2 of them?   I'm confused looking for something portable.


----------



## chaotic_angel

ljnew said:


> Why is there 2 of them?   I'm confused.


amp and power suply unit for desktop power.

ps: Mine long time sold and go to real solid state desktop amp


----------



## ljnew

chaotic_angel said:


> amp and power suply unit for desktop power.
> 
> ps: Mine long time sold and go to real solid state desktop amp


How much power if not connected to power supply?


----------



## chaotic_angel

cant realy remember, but strong enuff to drive Tip P1 OG


----------



## dsrk

ljnew said:


> How much power if not connected to power supply?


It's all there on the product details page on linsoul. I would advise you to go with Power Supply Unit as it brings the best out of the AMP. It costs $65 more and well worth it.

    Battery Mode (Portable Mode):

   Balanced:
   3000mw (16Ω)
   2100mw (32Ω)  
   1100mw (100Ω)
   450mw (300Ω)  

            Single-Ended:
   1200mw (16Ω)
   700mw (32Ω)
   440mw (100Ω)
   200mw (300Ω)

      Desktop Mode:

   Balanced :
   4900mw (16Ω)
   3200mw (32Ω)
   2000mw (100Ω)  
   990mw (300Ω)  

      Single-Ended :
     1980mw (16Ω)
   1400mw (32Ω)
   900mw (100Ω)
   480mw (300Ω)


----------



## DBaldock9

ljnew said:


> How much power if not connected to power supply?



Specs listed on the Linsoul website:


dsrk said:


> It's all there on the product details page on linsoul. I would advise you to go with Power Supply Unit as it brings the best out of the AMP. It costs $65 more and well worth it.
> 
> Battery Mode (Portable Mode):
> 
> ...



NOTE:  These power outputs are sort of like the old-school car stereo specs, where they're listing the Maximum Total Output of all channels combined.  
You'll need to divide by two, and then probably subtract some, to get the mW per channel of clean power output.


----------



## ljnew

dsrk said:


> It's all there on the product details page on linsoul. I would advise you to go with Power Supply Unit as it brings the best out of the AMP. It costs $65 more and well worth it.
> 
> Battery Mode (Portable Mode):
> 
> ...


How does it compare to c9?


----------



## dsrk

ljnew said:


> How does it compare to c9?


Don't own the Kaie and I heard C9 a long time ago. C9 is definitely the best portable/transportable I heard, no contest there.
Those output figures of TAP-1 are only for solid state and I think tube output will be much lower.


----------



## DBaldock9

dsrk said:


> Don't own the Kaie and I heard C9 a long time ago. C9 is definitely the best portable/transportable I heard, no contest there.
> Those output figures of TAP-1 are only for solid state and I think tube output will be much lower.



They're just using the tubes in the pre-amp section - so the output is always solid state (there are op-amps & discrete transistors in the TAP-1S).


----------



## dsrk

DBaldock9 said:


> They're just using the tubes in the pre-amp section - so the output is always solid state (there are op-amps & discrete transistors in the TAP-1S).


oh, that's good. How tubey does it sound on tube mode?


----------



## DBaldock9

dsrk said:


> oh, that's good. How tubey does it sound on tube mode?



I haven't done a lot of comparative listening - but to me, there's not any big, substantial change to the sound, when switching the tubes off & on.  The Midrange may sound a bit "warmer".


----------



## dsrk

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't done a lot of comparative listening - but to me, there's not any big, substantial change to the sound, when switching the tubes off & on.  The Midrange may sound a bit "warmer".


Thanks, I will stick to my NX7.
I felt the same when I had Xduoo MT-602 I couldn't find that magic tube sound. EF400 and RS6 have that tubey sound IMO, may be R2R magic IDK.


----------



## BobSmith8901

For those running in portable mode (or desktop mode) with an attached DAP, how are you finding your experience running via either a 3.5mm SE or 4.4mm balanced line-in connection from your DAP? 

I'm contemplating using it with a Shanling M6 Pro 21 DAP via the Shanling's 4.4mm output (which I understand can run in line-out mode). 

The Shanling runs hard-to-drive cans OK but I was looking at the TAP-1 to provide much stronger capability, what with 2W or 3W into 32 Ohms depending on it being in portable (2W) or desktop (3W) modes. 

Just wondering what anyone's experience is using it with a DAP.


----------



## DBaldock9

BobSmith8901 said:


> For those running in portable mode (or desktop mode) with an attached DAP, how are you finding your experience running via either a 3.5mm SE or 4.4mm balanced line-in connection from your DAP?
> 
> I'm contemplating using it with a Shanling M6 Pro 21 DAP via the Shanling's 4.4mm output (which I understand can run in line-out mode).
> 
> ...



Sometimes I use my HiBy RS6 as a R-2R DAC for my PC, and connect the 4.4mm Line Output to the TAP-1S, and drive my Monolith M1060 or M1070 headphones. 
. 
Otherwise, I'm using the output from my Topping D70 DAC as the input to the TAP-1S. 
. 
Both scenarios sound good - but I do like the quality of the low Bass provided by the RS6.


----------



## BobSmith8901

DBaldock9 said:


> Sometimes I use my HiBy RS6 as a R-2R DAC for my PC, and connect the 4.4mm Line Output to the TAP-1S, and drive my Monolith M1060 or M1070 headphones.
> .
> Otherwise, I'm using the output from my Topping D70 DAC as the input to the TAP-1S.
> .
> Both scenarios sound good - but I do like the quality of the low Bass provided by the RS6.


Thanks for the info. The HiBy is a beauty and I noticed that it has a _dedicated _4.4mm line-out which would be ideal for my scenario. My Shanling DAP has, according to Shanling, a software implemented line-out, and they say that it can be used in my desired scenario, but it remains to be seen by me personally if the 4.4mm is actually line level out like I know the SE output is. The TAP-1 just seems to be the most cost-effective way for me to get some current into certain headphones and not spend $1K ++ on another portable amp or amp/DAC like some of the iFi's like Diablo or Signature, etc., not to mention Cayin C-9!


----------



## ljnew (Aug 26, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Thanks for the info. The HiBy is a beauty and I noticed that it has a _dedicated _4.4mm line-out which would be ideal for my scenario. My Shanling DAP has, according to Shanling, a software implemented line-out, and they say that it can be used in my desired scenario, but it remains to be seen by me personally if the 4.4mm is actually line level out like I know the SE output is. The TAP-1 just seems to be the most cost-effective way for me to get some current into certain headphones and not spend $1K ++ on another portable amp or amp/DAC like some of the iFi's like Diablo or Signature, etc., not to mention Cayin C-9!


Yes that's my dilemma.   Trying to figure out if i can just buy tap-1 and be satisfied or should i just get the c9.

Problem is c9 is over 4 times the price. I could buy this and ifi signature on sale for $500 for les than price of c9.

But,  if c9 is that good,  i don't care about price as much.


----------



## ljnew

Whitigir said:


> Do you by chances know What battery is this amp using ? Thanks


How would you compare this to c9?


----------



## iFi audio

ljnew said:


> I could buy this and ifi signature on sale for $500 for les than price of c9.



Thanks for mentioning iDSD Signature, but just to clarify, by "this" you mean TAP-1 or HiBy?


----------



## Whitigir

ljnew said:


> How would you compare this to c9?


I have not had a chance to try this one yet.  Others may want to chime in later


----------



## BobSmith8901

ljnew said:


> Yes that's my dilemma.   Trying to figure out if i can just buy this and be satisfied or should i just get the c9.
> 
> Problem is c9 is over 4 times the price. I could buy this and ifi signature on sale for $500 for les than price of c9.
> 
> But,  if c9 is that good,  i don't care about price as much.


I recently checked to see, when I chose the LO setting in the drop down menu of my Shanling M6 Pro 21, if it was giving line-level output out of its 4.4mm and it appears to be. Ditto for the 2.5mm. So, green light for the TAP-1 at some point in the future.


----------



## ljnew

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for mentioning iDSD Signature, but just to clarify, by "this" you mean TAP-1 or HiBy?


Tap-1


----------



## iFi audio

ljnew said:


> Tap-1



That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## ljnew (Sep 1, 2022)

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> How does the tap-1s sound without the power supply? How would this compare to something like the Oriolus ba300s or the topping nx7?


I have NX7 works as advertised. Should be receiving this tube amp without psu shortly.

 Anyone know of any psu alternatives for this tube amp?


----------



## ljnew

Ufanco said:


> Between the tap 1 and Oriolus ba300s was a hard choice for me and came down to my iem Resistance. I’m using the Mest MK11 that has a low resistance at 12.30. After talking to people that own each model felt the Oriolus ba300s was the best choice for me.
> If I was using higher resistance iem or headphone would have bought the tap1.
> 
> Approaching around 100 hours with the oriolus and really happy with it. Battery last good 6-7 hours, the sound quality is excellent when using it with Shanling M6 pro 21.
> ...


I have mest mk2 as well.  Will surely give my impressions although I'm thinking my sony ex8000st and lx might pair better in tube mode.


----------



## AlexCBSN

I’m torn in between this and the topping g5, the asr  review seems a bit torn but the numbers seem legit, im treble sensitive so the roll off in it doesnt bother me much. 

The tap 1 seems as a good option mainly cause of the PSU but … i don’t know… i rather wait.


----------



## dsrk

AlexCBSN said:


> I’m torn in between this and the topping g5, the asr  review seems a bit torn but the numbers seem legit, im treble sensitive so the roll off in it doesnt bother me much.
> 
> The tap 1 seems as a good option mainly cause of the PSU but … i don’t know… i rather wait.


If you are looking for DAC also then G5 is good but if you are looking AMP only then TAP-1 and Topping NX7 (I have one) are great options.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 1, 2022)

dsrk said:


> If you are looking for DAC also then G5 is good but if you are looking AMP only then TAP-1 and Topping NX7 (I have one) are great options.


How do you use or which dap do you connect to NX7?

Curious because it seems like NX7 primarily benefits daps with low output power, but maybe I'm wrong?

Edit:

NX7 smacks.  Definitely sounds clean and quiet.  Realize it might pair better with high quality production because it's more revealing.


----------



## dsrk

ljnew said:


> How do you use or which dap do you connect to NX7?
> 
> Curious because it seems like NX7 primarily benefits daps with low output power, but maybe I'm wrong?


Hiby RS6 (is good with HD6XX but not LCD2C) and Cowon PM2. NX7 powers LCD2C better than any portable AMP (XD-05 plus and balanced, ifi xcan, gryphon) I had very recently.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 1, 2022)

dsrk said:


> Hiby RS6 (is good with HD6XX but not LCD2C) and Cowon PM2. NX7 powers LCD2C better than any portable AMP (XD-05 plus and balanced, ifi xcan, gryphon) I had very recently.


Ok that makes sense.  I'm hoping this tap-1 can compete with ifi signature. I know this isn't dac amp, but hoping i can get the same level of enjoyment. 

I need alot of power to get the full potential out of my iems.

 Hopefully tap-1 is the right one. 😉. Will know when it gets in.


----------



## ljnew

DBaldock9 said:


> You're right - 2.5mm is too large, and 2mm is a bit loose. I think I loosened the screws by gripping the open side of them with either some needle-nose pliers, or some wire cutters. Then the 2mm Allen key works.
> .
> You only need to take the screws loose on the back end, and after removing the nut from the Volume Control, the circuit card assembly slides out the back (with the Lemo power connector still attached).


Would you happen to know of any alternative linear power supply options i could try?  Likely i would like to get it from Amazon for testing if they have a good one.


----------



## DBaldock9

ljnew said:


> Would you happen to know of any alternative linear power supply options i could try?  Likely i would like to get it from Amazon for testing if they have a good one.



The battery in the TAP-1S is charged via the USB-C input.

The cable between the Desktop Power Supply and the Amp, uses a 6-pin LEMO connector.
I haven't actually taken my Voltmeter, and measured how many, and what the voltages are, that it's providing.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 10, 2022)

Is it just me, but it doesn't sound that "tubey" or like a traditional very warm tube? This is only my first impressions though on battery powered


----------



## BobSmith8901

ljnew said:


> Is it just me, but it doesn't sound that "tubey" or like a traditional very warm tube? This is only my first impressions though on battery powered


Any other initial impressions? Did you also get the power supply? Does it drive your hard-to-drive cans well? If you can, can you say where you bought it and what the buying experience was like? Just curious as there aren't a lot of reviews out there!


----------



## ljnew

BobSmith8901 said:


> Any other initial impressions? Did you also get the power supply? Does it drive your hard-to-drive cans well? If you can, can you say where you bought it and what the buying experience was like? Just curious as there aren't a lot of reviews out there!


Too soon for early impressions just listened briefly.


----------



## ljnew

dsrk said:


> Thanks, I will stick to my NX7.
> I felt the same when I had Xduoo MT-602 I couldn't find that magic tube sound. EF400 and RS6 have that tubey sound IMO, may be R2R magic IDK.


Cayin N3Pro has noticeable difference between tube and solid state.


----------



## ljnew

BobSmith8901 said:


> Any other initial impressions? Did you also get the power supply? Does it drive your hard-to-drive cans well? If you can, can you say where you bought it and what the buying experience was like? Just curious as there aren't a lot of reviews out there!


Just listened a few more minutes with Legend x on battery power. Very smooth and clean but doesn't sound like a tube to me so far or not as warm as other tubes I've heard. Just quick impressions, all this can change.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 11, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Any other initial impressions? Did you also get the power supply? Does it drive your hard-to-drive cans well? If you can, can you say where you bought it and what the buying experience was like? Just curious as there aren't a lot of reviews out there!


Ok very source dependant.  Switched between n3pro, topping n30 2 and desktop tube amp.

With e30 2 more analytical, much bigger stage.  Sounds like desktop amp more so than n3pro.

On desktop tube amp, stage evn bigger imho. Sounds like a real tube. Like the desktop tube. With the desktop dacs, sounds like i definitely don't need the psu, although the psu might be more beneficial.

N3pro tube > desktop tube > kaei super intimate tube sound.




N3Pro ss > KAEI with desktop tube amp sounds phenomenal. I'm impressed. Laid back smooth


----------



## ljnew (Sep 11, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Any other initial impressions? Did you also get the power supply? Does it drive your hard-to-drive cans well? If you can, can you say where you bought it and what the buying experience was like? Just curious as there aren't a lot of reviews out there!


In fact. On a budget, i would just get the amp without psu and spend the $100 saved from psu on desktop tube amp from other source, especially if you're into fun and playing with eq on desktop tube amp.

Or you could get the topping e30 2, but sounds better with tube imho.

Or get topping and desktop tube into Kaei

This might be one of the best tube combinations I've heard.


----------



## Sharppain

ljnew said:


> Is it just me, but it doesn't sound that "tubey" or like a traditional very warm tube? This is only my first impressions though on battery powered


Yes, I have same impressions (longterm) - it is not the warm, top-rolled down, full of plenty harmonics sound reproduction. It is like a hybrid b/w solid state and tube. Very much resembles the tube performance of iFi Pro iDSD.


----------



## ljnew

Sharppain said:


> Yes, I have same impressions (longterm) - it is not the warm, top-rolled down, full of plenty harmonics sound reproduction. It is like a hybrid b/w solid state and tube. Very much resembles the tube performance of iFi Pro iDSD.


Sounds like a super tube when paired with a desktop tubey sound.  But don't see a point in having a tube amp that sounds like a smooth ss. Smsl D300 with Rohm sounds like a tube amp to me too. 

But tap1s sounds phenomenal with tubey source.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Sep 11, 2022)

ljnew said:


> In fact. On a budget, i would just get the amp without psu and spend the $100 saved from psu on desktop tube amp from other source, especially if you're into fun and playing with eq on desktop tube amp.
> 
> Or you could get the topping e30 2, but sounds better with tube imho.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you impressions, really appreciated! I guess my goals are fairly simplistic. I'm just trying to get a semi-portable amp that is able to power some harder to drive headphones like HiFIMan planars and a set of HD-6XX's. If they can do that well and the sound is decent, that would fit the bill. My source would mainly be a Shanling M6 Pro 21 DAP using its 4.4mm output in line-out mode.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 12, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Thanks for you impressions, really appreciated! I guess my goals are fairly simplistic. I'm just trying to get a semi-portable amp that is able to power some harder to drive headphones like HiFIMan planars and a set of HD-6XX's. If they can do that well and the sound is decent, that would fit the bill. My source would mainly be a Shanling M6 Pro 21 DAP using its 4.4mm output in line-out mode.


S


dsrk said:


> Hiby RS6 (is good with HD6XX but not LCD2C) and Cowon PM2. NX7 powers LCD2C better than any portable AMP (XD-05 plus and balanced, ifi xcan, gryphon) I had very recently.


Wondering if anyone test the output power on battery. 

Seems like the NX7 might be just as powerful maybe more on battery power but on paper NX7 is supposed to have half the power.

These are initial impressions testing between the two.

Edit:

Maybe I'm reading it wrong and NX7 should have more power because it says times 2?



1200mW x2 @16Ω THD+N<0.1%
1400mW x2 @32Ω THD+N<0.1%


----------



## dsrk

ljnew said:


> S
> 
> Wondering if anyone test the output power on battery.
> 
> ...


On battery power NX7 does have more power @32 ohms 1.4w against 1.05w of TAP-1. But @300ohms it is more power 225mW against 180mW of NX7.
It's all on paper, as you have both you can clearly say which one has more power.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 12, 2022)

dsrk said:


> On battery power NX7 does have more power @32 ohms 1.4w against 1.05w of TAP-1. But @300ohms it is more power 225mW against 180mW of NX7.
> It's all on paper, as you have both you can clearly say which one has more power.


It says it should have tap-1 balanced 2 watts at 32 ohms on battery.  Am i missing something?  I'm supposed to divide by two? 


Maximum Output Power (L+R):
1. Battery Mode (Portable Mode):
Balanced               Single-Ended
3000mw (16Ω)     1200mw (16Ω)
2100mw (32Ω)     700mw (32Ω)
1100mw (100Ω)    440mw (100Ω)
450mw (300Ω)     200mw (300Ω) 2. Desktop Mode:


----------



## dsrk

ljnew said:


> It says it should have tap-1 balanced 2 watts at 32 ohms on battery.  Am i missing something?  I'm supposed to divide by two?


Yes, they are combined numbers for both left and right.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 12, 2022)

dsrk said:


> Yes, they are combined numbers for both left and right.


Wow.  NX7 is like half the size but more power in most cases. I also have l30 2 e30 2 stack. E30 2 by itself is meh..  But that combo is amazing.  Bests even my m17 imho which is 5 times the price. Especially with mest mkii. Makes me want to buy the G5. G5 has more power as well.


----------



## ljnew

Levanter said:


> Btw, does the KAEI hiss/hum or is it dead quiet when your IEM/headphones are plugged in but not playing any tracks?


Hum noise from tubes


----------



## ljnew

fokta said:


> BTW, the Zing Noise will disappear or will be noticed in the background, after 15 minutes when the tube already warm...
> 0 dB Gain (Hi gain), ZMF VO become more enjoyable...
> 
> TGIF...


Does the tube need 15 minutes to notice a sound difference?


----------



## ljnew

Whitigir said:


> How so ? I was just looking into it! An interesting set for sure
> 
> Does anyone know the voltage out on the PSU ?


Do you know if i can use a different psu? Was going to buy one on Amazon.


----------



## Whitigir

ljnew said:


> Do you know if i can use a different psu? Was going to buy one on Amazon.


Nope, I have not


----------



## Sharppain

No hissing


----------



## ljnew

Whitigir said:


> Nope, I have not


Is the linear power supply battery operated or do you need a plug?


----------



## rawrj

ljnew said:


> Is the linear power supply battery operated or do you need a plug?


It needs to be plugged, no battery


----------



## fokta

ljnew said:


> Does the tube need 15 minutes to notice a sound difference?


Hi. sorry for the long reply.

Yes, I do heard difference when its not warm up....


----------



## ljnew

chaotic_angel said:


> Burson V5i Dual + TAP 1
> 
> (late review)
> 
> ...


Curious what's the best opamps that fit in this amp?


----------



## ljnew

fokta said:


> Hi. sorry for the long reply.
> 
> Yes, I do heard difference when its not warm up....


Did u sell it already?  Is there a huge difference in sound with psu vs battery?


----------



## Sharppain

ljnew said:


> Did u sell it already?  Is there a huge difference in sound with psu vs battery?


Not huge, but noticeable if you have picky ears. But the psu is so cheap that you will regret not having it. And the interconnection cable is specific so you cannot easily replace it.


----------



## Sharppain

ljnew said:


> Curious what's the best opamps that fit in this amp?


SS3602 makes it supreme but cannot close the lid. So, the stock ones were my second choice and I left it with them.


----------



## DBaldock9

Sharppain said:


> SS3602 makes it supreme but cannot close the lid. So, the stock ones were my second choice and I left it with them.



I've just marked the top of my Tap-1S case, to cut two 1-inch square holes, above the op-amp sockets.
It's going to remove most of the "K", part of the "E", and the whole "I" of KAEI; and the "D" & "N" of DESIGN.
Since it will be fairly difficult to saw the openings, I'm planning to use my metal nibbling tool - so I'll only need to drill a couple of holes.
Hopefully the anodized aluminum won't be too hard to nibble.


----------



## ljnew

DBaldock9 said:


> I've just marked the top of my Tap-1S case, to cut two 1-inch square holes, above the op-amp sockets.
> It's going to remove most of the "K", part of the "E", and the whole "I" of KAEI; and the "D" & "N" of DESIGN.
> Since it will be fairly difficult to saw the openings, I'm planning to use my metal nibbling tool - so I'll only need to drill a couple of holes.
> Hopefully the anodized aluminum won't be too hard to nibble.


I'm guessing there's no way to replace the tubes?


----------



## DBaldock9

ljnew said:


> I'm guessing there's no way to replace the tubes?



They're soldered in, and could probably be replaced - if you can identify their type, and whether anyone makes compatible replacement tubes.


----------



## ljnew

DBaldock9 said:


> They're soldered in, and could probably be replaced - if you can identify their type, and whether anyone makes compatible replacement tubes.


I'm guessing you or @Whitigir will get around to changing the tubes first. *Curiosi*ty of different tube sounds and upgrades will likely become overwhelming. 😁


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> I've just marked the top of my Tap-1S case, to cut two 1-inch square holes, above the op-amp sockets.
> It's going to remove most of the "K", part of the "E", and the whole "I" of KAEI; and the "D" & "N" of DESIGN.
> Since it will be fairly difficult to saw the openings, I'm planning to use my metal nibbling tool - so I'll only need to drill a couple of holes.
> Hopefully the anodized aluminum won't be too hard to nibble.



In order to do a neat job of modifying the case, I've ordered a 2-axis (X-Y) milling table from Amazon. It can be attached to the base of my Dremel 220-01 Workstation (drill press).  Using a Tungsten Carbide bit, along with the X-Y table, I should be able to cut the two openings in the top of the case - without damaging the clear window, or the rest of the case.


----------



## Sharppain

DBaldock9 said:


> In order to do a neat job of modifying the case, I've ordered a 2-axis (X-Y) milling table from Amazon. It can be attached to the base of my Dremel 220-01 Workstation (drill press).  Using a Tungsten Carbide bit, along with the X-Y table, I should be able to cut the two openings in the top of the case - without damaging the clear window, or the rest of the case.


Share a photo when done!


----------



## Jeffyue

Wonder if anybody heard of this KAEI TAP1-DAC? withD ual CS43131 DAC...


----------



## mt877 (Nov 25, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> They're soldered in, and could probably be replaced - if you can identify their type, and whether anyone makes compatible replacement tubes.


KAEI introduced a smaller 3.5SE only tube amp. TAP-2.

On a AE product description the tube used in the TAP-2 is listed as "Using two American jan6418 tubes for RAYTHEON".
Maybe the TAP-1 is using the same tube?


----------



## singleended5863

Yes. I got the TAP-1 sounds very nice with N8ii to use for headphone (Whitigir introduces that to me!).


----------



## DBaldock9

mt877 said:


> KAEI introduced a smaller 3.5SE only tube amp. TAP-2.
> 
> On a AE product description the tube used in the TAP-2 is listed as "Using two American jan6418 tubes for RAYTHEON".
> Maybe the TAP-1 is using the same tube?



Since my TAP-1S is disassembled, to modify the case, I took a photo of the four tubes.
They're taped, labeling down, to the bubble-wrap (Description from the AliExpress webstore - Air bag shock absorption technology: exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology, effectively reducing the microphone effect).
So, I can't read the numbers on them.
But, they do look like photos of the Raytheon JAN 6418 tubes that are in eBay listings.
It is interesting that a lot of the small, portable, headphone amps are using NOS (New Old Stock) tubes that were designed in the 1950s & '60s - and that haven't been produced for 30 or 40 years.
.
[ Photo of the inside of my KAEI TAP-1S ]
.


----------



## rmkjr

DBaldock9 said:


> Since my TAP-1S is disassembled, to modify the case, I took a photo of the four tubes.
> They're taped, labeling down, to the bubble-wrap (Description from the AliExpress webstore - Air bag shock absorption technology: exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology, effectively reducing the microphone effect).
> So, I can't read the numbers on them.
> But, they do look like photos of the Raytheon JAN 6418 tubes that are in eBay listings.
> ...


Can’t help but to find this funny:

“exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology” = …bubble wrap

What will they think of next


----------



## Sharppain

Active suspension...


----------



## DBaldock9

Well ... I didn't end up being able to use the X-Y table, bolted to my Dremel Drill Press - since the Z-axis mechanism that holds the Dremel, isn't stable enough to hold it stationary against the lateral forces that machining aluminum would produce.
But, I was able to use the Dremel, and some Cut Off Discs, to cut out the openings in the top of my TAP-1S.
There were a few scuffs & scrapes around the openings, so I went over them with a black permanent marker.
.
My modified TAP-1S -
.


----------



## mt877

DBaldock9 said:


> Well ... I didn't end up being able to use the X-Y table, bolted to my Dremel Drill Press - since the Z-axis mechanism that holds the Dremel, isn't stable enough to hold it stationary against the lateral forces that machining aluminum would produce.
> But, I was able to use the Dremel, and some Cut Off Discs, to cut out the openings in the top of my TAP-1S.
> There were a few scuffs & scrapes around the openings, so I went over them with a black permanent marker.
> .
> ...


Nice! Are you planning to install Burson V6 Vivid op-amps?


----------



## DBaldock9

mt877 said:


> Nice! Are you planning to install Burson V6 Vivid op-amps?



I can - but first, I'm going to measure the (+) and (-) supply voltages, to see which op-amps can be used safely.


----------



## mt877 (Dec 29, 2022)

rmkjr said:


> Can’t help but to find this funny:
> 
> “exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology” = …bubble wrap
> 
> What will they think of next


Actually the "exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology" is more than just bubble wrap, though most people will focus solely on that.

Photo credit: @DBaldock9





Most people will ignore / overlook the leads from the tubes to the PCB. The normal tube leads are solid wires. They replaced those leads with very flexible wires which allows the tubes to "float" on a cushion of air (contained in bubble wrap) lessening mechanical shock and tube ringing. It's really a clever design / workaround.


----------



## mt877 (Dec 29, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> I can - but first, I'm going to measure the (+) and (-) supply voltages, to see which op-amps can be used safely.


I made those measurements some time ago...

pin 4 to ground: -7.9vdc
pin 8 to ground: +7.9vdc
pin 4 to pin 8: +15.8vdc

Pretty low rail voltages.

Edit: I read back on the previous page where you mention cutting the holes... looks like maybe SS3602 op-amps are your goal(?).


----------



## DBaldock9

mt877 said:


> I made those measurements some time ago...
> 
> pin 4 to ground: -7.9vdc
> pin 8 to ground: +7.9vdc
> ...



I did do a quick check with a set of the SS3602 - but they had noise / oscillation, and were getting hot to the touch. So I installed a set of OPA-1622, and they're working fine.


----------



## mt877 (Dec 29, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> I did do a quick check with a set of the SS3602 - but they had noise / oscillation, and were getting hot to the touch. So I installed a set of OPA-1622, and they're working fine.


Well, that's nice to know.  I tried Burson V5i-D op-amps without any issues, sounded great. Of course, can't slide the boards back in due to height clearance which you already resolved. I also picked up a couple Analog Devices AD827SQ per a recommendation by our friend @WoodyLuvr, but they did not work at all. Those AD827SQ had a loud hiss. That's actually why I measured the op-amp supply rails because I could not figure out the cause of the loud hiss. Since we don't have a schematic, the only thing I could think of is that the op-amp circuit is optimized for MUSES02, though the AD827SQ should be compatible and has the same pinout.

I did try NE5532 and Burson 5i-D which both worked fine, but those AD827SQ did not. Having said that, the AD827SQ did work in my Little Bear B4-X which has a higher + / - supply rail then the Tap-1. It could also be that I got counterfeit AD827SQ op-amps since I got them on ebay. Reliable sources like mouser or digikey don't have them in stock and I'm not even sure if Analog Devices still manufactures the AD827SQ.


----------



## DBaldock9

I've also used a set of OPA-627-AU, and they sound good.


----------



## mt877 (Dec 30, 2022)

mt877 said:


> I made those measurements some time ago...
> 
> pin 4 to ground: -7.9vdc
> pin 8 to ground: +7.9vdc
> ...


I made those measurements without the linear psu, so not sure if the values will change with the linear psu connected.
Edit: Nice to see Woody dropped in here.


----------



## rmkjr

mt877 said:


> Actually the "exclusive electronic tube suspension air shock absorption technology" is more than just bubble wrap, though most people will focus solely on that.
> 
> Photo credit: @DBaldock9
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeppo19 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ordered one a couple weeks back from Linsoul, it was apparently a pre order, now it says sold out, I ordered a DACless one, i hope it will be fulfilled, I really don’t want to buy a C9, or a little bear…


----------



## Ufanco

Zeppo19 said:


> Ordered one a couple weeks back from Linsoul, it was apparently a pre order, now it says sold out, I ordered a DACless one, i hope it will be fulfilled, I really don’t want to buy a C9, or a little bear…


They are available on Aliexpress.

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...00030876665656!sea&curPageLogUid=Yiqjy7sjrmMm


----------



## Ufanco

Zeppo19 said:


> Ordered one a couple weeks back from Linsoul, it was apparently a pre order, now it says sold out, I ordered a DACless one, i hope it will be fulfilled, I really don’t want to buy a C9, or a little bear…


They are available on Aliexpress.


----------



## Zeppo19

Ufanco said:


> They are available on Aliexpress.


thanks, yeah, i reckon i could do that, cancel the Linsoul and order on the ali


----------



## Zeppo19

Heh, its underway now


----------



## ljnew

Anyone know of a replacement psu?


----------



## ljnew

DBaldock9 said:


> I have my KAEI TAP-1S sitting on-top of its power supply, and after being on from a Friday afternoon, all the way through to a Sunday evening (running in Tube mode) - it's warm, but not uncomfortable when placing my hand on the top of it.
> .
> For my other tube / hybrid amp (Loxjie P20) - before I put "tube risers" under the tubes, to lift them out of the case (for better cooling), the whole top of the case used to get almost too hot to place my hand on it.  Now, the case just gets slightly warm (a bit warmer near the tube sockets).


What psu v for us?  I was going to purchase the linear power supply


----------



## DBaldock9

ljnew said:


> What psu v for us?  I was going to purchase the linear power supply



I bought the TAP-1S with its desktop AC power supply (USA 120v cord) - but I haven't tried measuring the voltages on the 6-Pin cable that connects it to the Amp.


----------



## ljnew (Tuesday at 8:47 PM)

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought the TAP-1S with its desktop AC power supply (USA 120v cord) - but I haven't tried measuring the voltages on the 6-Pin cable that connects it to the Amp.


Getting upgradeitis and about to try some stuff.  Too impatient to wait for the psu to get here from aliexpress.

What happens if i plug this in as a power source to the kaei tube amp?

Edit: nevermind i see this requires male lemo 6 pin.


----------

